# IR Code for Comcast DC50X DTA?



## Ghoul

Rumor has it that Tivo code 10104-B can be used on these new Digital Transport Adapters that Comcast is now giving out. Does anyone have one of the Pace DC50X boxes working on a ReplayTV yet?


----------



## Ghoul

wow. I feel the love.










Is this because the replay doesn't have the codes OR doesn't have the ability to physically communicate protocol wise?


----------



## icecow

know what you mean, wish I could answer you


----------



## Drew1Down

Pace is the company that makes the boxes; they are a subsidiary of Motorola


I called Panasonic to see if they had any codes for my PV-HS2000 and they said no, BUT they showed me a feature "IR Blaster Fine Tune" to tune codes manually following these steps:


Menu

Setup

Change Dialing & Input Settings

Change ANT/CATV

Cable Box

Vancouver - Comcast (Digital) [yours may very depending on location]

Continue [this step just tells you to power off your box, but these boxes don't power off and makes it a pain when your trying to find the right code blindly entering in numbers]

Zones


This should bring up the custom menu "IR Blaster Fine Tune"


At this point the guy I talked to from Panasonic had no information on the Pace DC50X units.


My research took me to Pace America's website which I have to say is very disappointing as far as support as they don't even list the DC50X units in there product page. I sent an e-mail to the only US email address there was [email protected] to forward my question to there technical support.


I now go back to trying every IR Blaster number in the "other" option in the cable box menu of my showstopper hoping to stumble on the right one, wish me luck!


If someone has a showstopper and wants to help in my blind attempt at finding the write code, please post here.


----------



## Drew1Down

i have been thru all of the codes on my Panasonic PV-HS2000 Showstopper with no luck, this may use a new style of IR detection, i won't know untill i get an email back from Pace


edit: Pace DC50X uses the XMP IR protocol???


----------



## tim_5cents

I'm also trying to figure out how to get the IR blaster to work with my Showstopper. Has anyone figured this out yet? The last postings were very uplifting and left me with little to no hope.


----------



## Drew1Down

Sorry all, the DC50X is not supported with our showstoppers, after hours of code entering and 9 emails later i have come up empty handed, Pace thinks that the IR used in the showstoppers is to old.


My next step is to try the DCT700 (ondemand box)


----------



## Drew1Down

Ok, the DCT700 boxes work with showstoppers with IR Blaster code 0476


----------



## cableric

The DTAs use UEI's XMP protocol...and we're not a subsidiary of Motorola.


----------



## mishona

Thank you for the info. Drew1, esp. since Comcast was no help! I didn't want my OnDemand box on the same TV as the one with my Replay so I split the incoming cable, then have one output going to my Replay and the other going to my DTA and the DTA to the TV. Guess I'll lose channels over 30 on the DVR eventually but can still record the rest....hope that helps someone.


----------



## navybob

According to the Replay TV web site the IR code for all Pace units is 0237. Unfortunately for me this code is not one of the built in codes in my Replay TV 5060 so I am not able to confirm if it works.


I understand there is some way to add IR codes to the Replay TV but I have not figured that out yet. It would be great if someone has a way to confirm if 0237 is the code for the DC50X. \\


Thanks and good luck.


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *navybob* /forum/post/16311648
> 
> 
> According to the Replay TV web site the IR code for all Pace units is 0237. Unfortunately for me this code is not one of the built in codes in my Replay TV 5060 so I am not able to confirm if it works.



If the code is on the ReplayTV website, then it is in the 5000 units. Unless you are talking about some other Replay TV website other than the manufacture...


Henry


----------



## mst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *navybob* /forum/post/16311648
> 
> 
> According to the Replay TV web site the IR code for all Pace units is 0237. Unfortunately for me this code is not one of the built in codes in my Replay TV 5060 so I am not able to confirm if it works.
> 
> 
> I understand there is some way to add IR codes to the Replay TV but I have not figured that out yet. It would be great if someone has a way to confirm if 0237 is the code for the DC50X. \\
> 
> 
> Thanks and good luck.



I tried 0237 and that did not work for the DC50X.

Anyone had any luck since the last post?

-mike


----------



## walligator

I've spent many hours on the phone with Comcast techs.


The bad news:

The "free" DTA box (Pace DC50X) won't work with ReplayTV, it uses a newer protocol that isn't supported by ReplayTV and most universal remotes either. An email from PaceUSA confirmed this. Don't waste your time trying code 0237 or others. Shame on Comcast to select this model.


The good news:

Comcast also has a DCT700 box that works. This box offers more functionality than the DTA and thus costs an extra $3/month rental. It responds to the ReplayTV code 7400 (maybe others too) and can be controlled with an IR blaster connected to the ReplayTV. I misplaced mine and got one on eBay for less than ten bucks. After complaining to Comcast about the extra rental fee for features I don't need they gave me a $30 credit to pay for the DCT until a free replacement may be available.


I hope this info helps others.


My ReplayTV 4500 system now works as before. Note: if you want to watch a different channel on the TV while you record another on the DVR you need another converter box for your TV. Comcast installed a free splitter to connect two boxes to my cable. The TV box may be a DTA or a DCT. If it is a DCT you need to hide or shield the IR receiver on the box connected to the ReplayTV to avoid accidental channel switching.


Walligator


----------



## gsulliva

Has anyone gotten this to work with the 5040 series?


----------



## deastman

I just spoke to Comcast. They were not at all interested in giving me a credit or anything whatsoever to offset the expense and inconvenience of having to rent another box. They put me through to some sort of "technician" who kept insisting the Replay should work fine with the DC50X- just hook up an IR Blaster and everything would be fine! At the same time, he admitted he'd never even heard of a ReplayTV before.


Does anyone have any information on what protocol the Pace DC50X uses? I have an idea for a workaround, but my chances for success depend on the complexity of the IR signal used in the Pace box. In a nutshell, the idea is to build a sort of translator box which receives IR commands from the Replay, and then transmits equivalent commands which the DC50X can understand.


Of course, the simplest solution seems to be paying Comcast an additional $3/month, but I'm sufficiently annoyed that I'd like to see what else I can come up with.


----------



## esquire415

I have the same problem. I have been struggling with the connections of the new HD STB I got from Comcast and the DTA with my TV and DVR (RTV-5040). I wanted to record to my ReplayTV and watch live TV at the same time. I got a cable guy to come over and he used a splitter to achieve this goal. He connected one cable going to the STB and the other to the DTA. The STB is then connected directly to the TV while the DTA is connected to the ReplayTV which is connected to the TV. But that's just the beginning of it.


While on ReplayTV, I can only change channels using my DTA remote while only tuned in to channel 3. If I try to change channels with my DVR remote, I get no signal. So I read that you have to use the IR Blaster to control the DTA with your ReplayTV remote. I've misplaced my IR blaster that came with ReplayTV so I had to use the one that came with the DTA which is smaller and cannot cover the entire window of the DTA's IR receiver. Anyway, I was able to get all the channels but i still have the same problem only this time for some odd reason when I try to use my ReplayTV remote to change channel, the DVR will reboot itself but only on some channels. So I was stumped and now i'm here looking for a solution only to find out that the Pace DC50X is not compatible with ReplayTV.


I'm going to demand the DCT700 box that was suggested here and persuade them not to charge me that $3/mo fee since it's not my fault that they created a DTA box that is not compatible with my DVR. Now I wish that the TiVo folks have the same problem so they get many complaints about this issue. Maybe even threaten to cancel and go satellite if they will not waive the fee because I just upgraded to HD. This sucks! There is a workaround but it will only limit you to record an analog signal (channels 2-82 in my area) while watching live tv which I was doing before I upgraded to HD. This is so COMCASTIC!


----------



## gsulliva

Where are you getting $3 per month. I was told $8.95 per month yesterday by Comcast. Of course I live in California where all companies feel its okay to rob us.


----------



## choli0090

To answer your previous question, I have a 5040 & went thru all the codes & couldn't get the Pace DTA adapter to work, so I ended up having to get Dct700. I think he is getting the $3 a month from the price difference between the rental cost of the DTA & the DCT (since you only get 2 Dta's for free)


The $8.95 cost is the amount for the HD converter box.


Overall the one thing that still pi**es me off is I still see Comcast commercials that say that "I don't need to do anything". Yes I do, I have to order boxes, which I cannot do online, had to call & order them & then deal with the person on the other phone that didn't understand that I needed 4 boxes cause I have 4 replays not connected to any boxes, but because I only have 4 tv's, I only needed 2 more adapters.


This is to allow for more channels. What is sad, is that I will end up seeing 5 more home shopping channels, before I end up seeing the channel I want.. Boomerang.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gsulliva* /forum/post/16524857
> 
> 
> Where are you getting $3 per month. I was told $8.95 per month yesterday by Comcast. Of course I live in California where all companies feel its okay to rob us.


----------



## deastman

This is absolute insanity...


After several additional calls to 1-800-Comcast, a sales manager eventually agreed to give me 6 months free rental of a DCT700. They told me to go pick it up at my local service center.


I waited in the long line at my local service center after work on Friday afternoon, only to be told they were all out of digital boxes, and to come back first thing Saturday morning. I asked if they could just hold one for me, and they said no, it was "first come, first served". I pointed out that I was "first come", but they weren't impressed. The service centers apparently have no mechanism for reserving equipment for specific customers.


First thing Saturday morning, I waited in another long line at the service center, only to be told they were all out of DCT700's and didn't think they would be getting any more. I asked if they could special-order one for me, and they said no. The service centers apparently have no mechanism for ordering specific hardware from Comcast.


They told me to call 1-800-Comcast and just have one shipped out to me. I called, and after 45 minutes on the phone with various people, was told they could not send me a DCT700. Apparently, they can put in a request for a digital box, but the shipping department will just grab whatever brand and model of box they have on hand. Comcast apparently has no mechanism for shipping specific hardware to customers.


The Comcast sales manager suggested I drive to a more distant service center and see if they have one in inventory, although he doubted they would. I asked if he could call the service center to find out for me, rather than drive there and stand in another long line. He said no, there are no phone number for the service centers. Comcast apparently has no mechanism for contacting their service centers.


I pointed out that AT&T offers a free DVR to their customers, and asked if he would be willing to offer me a free replacement for my ReplayTV. He said no, he couldn't do that. Apparently Comcast sales managers have no mechanism for making special accommodations for disgruntled customers.


I politely observed that there was no incentive for me to stay with Comcast, and that I would now be looking at switching to AT&T. He told me he was very sorry to hear that, and wished me a good day.


So here I sit, with my perfectly functional but now useless ReplayTV. There is a digital converter box, distributed by Comcast, which will enable me to continue using the Replay. There just isn't any mechanism for getting one.


----------



## cwpl

I can't understand why someone isn't making a box that will take a cable card that can be controlled by the serial on Replay and Tivo (or at least IR) for $50 or so. So people will only have to pay $3 for the card I'm sure they would sell well.


----------



## choli0090

I can tell you that my wife was upset that we had to get more digital boxes when the Pace ones didn't work. This is a time, I'm kind of surprised the satellite companies haven't really taken advantage of.


----------



## esquire415




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gsulliva* /forum/post/16524857
> 
> 
> Where are you getting $3 per month. I was told $8.95 per month yesterday by Comcast. Of course I live in California where all companies feel its okay to rob us.



I was just referring to walligator's post regarding paying an additional $3/mo for a DCT700 box. I live in the SF Bay area and I actually got it for free. I went to Comcast office today to get this box. I was first told that it will cost me $6.95/mo to get this box (which actually costs the same as my new HD STB). They even offered to give me the old non-HD STB that I had before for the same price. I told them I don't need the other features I just want to be able to record from my ReplayTV that's why i'm asking for the DCT700. I complained that it should be free since the DCT700 basically functions the same way as the Pace unit and that I have been a customer for over 20 years.


I was ready to talk to the manager when I asked the agent how much it will cost to upgrade my service to their HD Plus Triple Play. Currently, they are having a promo that costs $139.99/mo for 1 year that includes HD, Internet, Phone service, faster broadband speed, and with HBO. I'm currently paying $153 for a Silver Package and internet plus $6.95/mo of HD upgraded that I added last week. That brings my total to $159.95 which costs more than their promo and that is actually the cost after their HD Plus Triple Play promo expires. So I told the agent to upgrade me to Triple Play and she said that i could get the DCT700 for free. I am cool with that and I don't mind transferring my landline phone from AT&T to Comcast VoIP (costs $1.50 to switch). However, i'm not sure how much this will cost after the promo is over. I just hope that by that time Astound or Verizon FiOS will be available in my area so I can transfer and take advantage of another promo.


----------



## deastman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *esquire415* /forum/post/16557484
> 
> 
> I was just referring to walligator's post regarding paying an additional $3/mo for a DCT700 box. I live in the SF Bay area and I actually got it for free. I went to Comcast office today to get this box.



I'm also in the SF Bay Area. Which office did you go to?


----------



## esquire415

I went to the Foster City office. Incidentally, I cant get the DCT700 to work with my ReplayTV remote. I have used the 7400 code and it will not work. I used every code listed for Motorola (except for custom) and also a couple of codes from General Instruments which some users said works for them (I googled this info) but nothing worked. Anyone else have another code for me to try? Else I may have to call ReplayTV tech to help me with this problem. Need help


----------



## cwpl

Saw this on a cable forum http://www.wlox.com/Global/story.asp...1&nav=menu40_2 surprised there is not hundreds of these.


----------



## walligator

Sorry to read that. I think this may be a good case for a class action suit. It is not our fault that Comcast changed to all digital. At least they should provide a converter box that works with our equipment.


Be persistent. If you don't get what you want ask to get a supervisor. For me this always worked. If not, hang up and call again. You will get different people to help you.


For now, the DCF700 works fine. The DTA's don't.


In my case, after complaining that all my other recording devices don't work either w/o a converter and don't even have the IR-blaster option Comcast even provided me with a free Comcast DVR (piece of crap) for free for a year. At least they are trying.


----------



## Franklin09

I have been completely frustrated in my attempts to get my JVC SVHS VCR to control either the Pace DTA or Motorola STB supplied by Comcast - My relatively high end SVHS VCR has a sort of IR blaster which will communicate with more than 30 brands of cable boxes - but not the ones supplied by Comcast - so I went out and bought one of the few hard drive DVRs that are still available in the US and which have both an over the air tuner and a QAM tuner which can tune in unencripted digital cable signals. (I got a Magnavox 2160A 160 GB hard drive and DVD recorder available at Walmart on line for $249.98 or Target for a bit more).


It was my understanding that the former Comcast Extended basic channels in the channel range of 39 to about 59 (which includes CNBC, MSNBC and Fox News) would remain unencripted, even though they are now digital only - but Comcast has encripted them, so I can't receive and record them with the timer on my new DVR. - Apparently even though the Pace DTA doesn't have a cable card - and can't communicate two way - it does receive and decode certain non premium encripted channels.


----------



## gsulliva




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walligator* /forum/post/16589003
> 
> 
> Sorry to read that. I think this may be a good case for a class action suit. It is not our fault that Comcast changed to all digital. At least they should provide a converter box that works with our equipment.



I would participate in a class action suit. The BS they give you when you call is that is part of the federal mandate to go digital. The lying is making me mad.


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gsulliva* /forum/post/16705056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walligator* /forum/post/16589003
> 
> 
> Sorry to read that. I think this may be a good case for a class action suit. It is not our fault that Comcast changed to all digital. At least they should provide a converter box that works with our equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would participate in a class action suit. The BS they give you when you call is that is part of the federal mandate to go digital. The lying is making me mad.
Click to expand...


I don't think that you'd have a lot of luck with that. The FCC mandate is only that if they choose to switch to all digital that they provide free converter boxes to their analog customers. The mandate clearly allows for them to switch to all digital as long as they don't charge their analog customers for it. It however does NOT require them to provide free convert boxes which are supported by ReplayTV units! Only that they work with analog TVs...


Henry


----------



## Franklin09

I have two Emails from Comcast - the first claiming my VCR would work as it always did when the higher numbered channels in extended basic went digital - The second Email claimed that these channels would not be encrypted so a hard drive recorder that records clear QAM could record them with its timer. - Both of these statements were not true. - My solution was to call Comcast and ask to cancel my account which I have had since 1998 so that I could switch to Dish Network which is offering special prices. (It is easy to get through to the Comcast cancel service department.) - I was immediately offered a year's service at the introductory rate (less than half of what I am now paying) - plus a year's free HBO if I wouldn't cancel. -


----------



## dontcareavs

I have created a *WORKING* custom RID file for the *Pace DC50X Digital Transport Adapter (DTA) - Comcast* and uploaded the file along with some information and short instructions.

*Download Here:
www!hifi-remote!com/forums/dload.php?action=file&file_id=6887*

Be *sure* to read the *README.TXT* file if you would like a clue.


edit:

I've thought of a slightly simpler 1-file install technique for 5K users which will replace the original, useless "Pace" code in the 'Other Brand' cable box selection list. This way the new "Pace" code will actually do what it says.







I've tested this on my own box and it works. In fact, I'm using my new "Pace" code 0237 right now!


4K users will still need all 3 original files UNLESS they choose to replace some other cable RID file (Cxxxxfi.rid) native to the 4K system. (Cable code 0237 is 5K specific.)


Download Pace_DC50X_as_0237.zip (or rename and hexedit your own copy - only 4 bytes changed as described in the original readme, 2 bytes at offset 0x6 and 2 bytes at offset 0x1a). Also included is an image for how to make a solderless IR-blaster.


edit2:

I've attempted to create an OBJ file for the 2K/3K users, but I have no way to test it. This is a *new version* with minimal button codes (217 bytes). Please let us know if it works for you. _Henry (hdonzis) has reminded me that extract_rtv cannot change a file's size, consequently it unlikely that this OBJ file can be easily installed onto 2K/3K models because the largest factory OBJ already present on the HDD is only 138 bytes. You'll need to wait until extract_rtv is improved, unless you have PTVIO enabled or are extraordinarily handy with a hexeditor. More ideas here ._

*edit3: 2K/3K/ShowStoppers/etc*

Belated _*congratulations*_ to *Mikeyboy* and *ClearToLand* for their dogged and unyielding determination in finally solving this matter for loyal owners of these older DVRs. I've elected to leave my 'bad' OBJ file posted here as yet another shining example of how _not_ to do it.











-eslave

_I'll try to pick a more apathetic forum name next time







_

 

Pace_DC50X_RID.zip 5.9130859375k . file

 

Pace_DC50X_OBJ_2K3K.zip 3.2978515625k . file

 

Pace_DC50X_as_0237.zip 162.37890625k . file


----------



## pdellera

I can vouch that it works a charm on RTV 5k! I used the DVArchive with Wirns method to get the 2009 codes onto my RTV. I elected not to over-write the original Pace codes for two reasons:

Fear that it would be replaced again by the original during a phone-home connection.
The originals are not truly useless. They are intended for and work with other Pace equipment which is diestrbuted by cable companies.


Huge thanks to eslave aka dontcareavs, as well as seconding eslave's thanks to FlipFlop and The RobMan.


----------



## abg

I'm not sure if this will help anyone here, but I finally found a universal remote that can control the Pace DTA box from Comcast. A discussion on DSLReports.com pointed to a unit from Universal Remote Control (UCR-R6 unit) that can learn the codes from the Pace remote. I got one yesterday and after programming all the Pace buttons into the UCR unit, I finally have one remote that can control the TV, DTA and DVR unit.


More details on the remote itself can be found at http://www.universalremote.com 


Alan


----------



## mst

After 2 days of trying to figure out where WiRNS was loading the shellcmds file from...I GOT IT TO WORK!!! THANK YOU!


----------



## gsulliva

I don't have a photo partition on my ReplayTV. How do I load the RID files?


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gsulliva* /forum/post/16788004
> 
> 
> I don't have a photo partition on my ReplayTV. How do I load the RID files?



Well, you always have a photo partition, the question is whether it is large enough to hold the RID file or not. In DVArchive you can change the photo partition detection size to 1 MB and see if DVA says that your RTV has enough space to be usable...


If you don't have enough space in your photo partition, then you'll have to add the rid file the old-fashioned way and follow the instructions for putting the RID file directly on your RTV hard drive using extract_rtv or extract_rtv5...


Henry


----------



## gsulliva

Henry,


Thanks for the info. I don't have ANY photo partition (formated it myself), tried to DVA trick to verify.


So I have the EXTRACT_RTV but the only info I can find on it suggests it for recovering shows off a drive not putting the RID files onto a drive.



I found this which scares me:

""You might check if DVArchive can "see" the new photo partition even if the Replay can't. Another option might be to overwrite a workable set of associated blaster files directly to p1 using extract_rtv. I personally wouldn't want to attempt that without assistance from FlipFlop or Henry, but you could always test such a maneuver on a duplicated system partition with little risk. ""



Can someone point me to directions.


Thanks


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gsulliva* /forum/post/16792894
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I don't have ANY photo partition (formated it myself), tried to DVA trick to verify.



You ALWAYS have a photo partition, even when you format it without one. It just comes out very small. You can try changing DVA's minimum size to zero to see exactly what size your photo partition is. But, if it's less than 1 megabyte, you probably won't be able to use it anyways...


You can also use httpfs from ReplayPC to see exactly what size your photo partition is (using the "volinfo photo" option)...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gsulliva* /forum/post/16792894
> 
> 
> So I have the EXTRACT_RTV but the only info I can find on it suggests it for recovering shows off a drive not putting the RID files onto a drive.



Extract_rtv can put files on your RTV in addition to extracting them. If you read dontcareavs' information, it has instructions on doing the old-fashioned way of using extract_rtv to replace a RID file on your RTV...


Henry


----------



## gsulliva

Henry, I can't find those directions ANYWHERE. I opened all the zip files, they seem to assume you know how to use extract_rtv. Previous posts make it seem like a crap shoot, am I better off wiping the drive to add a photo partition?


----------



## pdellera




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gsulliva* /forum/post/16792894
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I don't have ANY photo partition (formated it myself), tried to DVA trick to verify.



I was in the same boat as you. To create a Photo partition, I found that I had to do a factory reset and then when going through the initial setup, specify some space for the Photo partition.


When you do a factory reset, you lose everything on the disk--shows, settings, schedules, etc. So before doing the factory reset, I noted all settings and schedules. Then I used DVA to transfer any recorded shows that I deemed valuable. After the reset, I was able to perform the Wirns/DVA method of updating the IR codes. I reapplied my settings as before the factory reset. I rescheduled my recordings.The transferred shows were viewable from the RTV when DVA was running. (There is no way to transfer them back to the RTV via DVA.)


CAUTION CAUTION CAUTION

Do the following only when you are convinced that there is nothing on your disk that is valuable to you. The disk will be wiped clean.


How to perform a factory reset:
Locate your ReplayTV remote controller
Turn ON your ReplayTV
Point the remote controller at the ReplayTV
Press 3 on remote controller
Press 8 on remote controller
Press 2 on remote controller
Press ZONES button on remote controller
Answer YES to reset question
Wait for Factory Reset / Reboot to complete


During the setup you'll get an opportunity to set the size for the Photos partition.


It seems like a lot of work, but if you don't want to yank the drive and write to it directly, it works.


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gsulliva* /forum/post/16793070
> 
> 
> Henry, I can't find those directions ANYWHERE. I opened all the zip files, they seem to assume you know how to use extract_rtv. Previous posts make it seem like a crap shoot, am I better off wiping the drive to add a photo partition?



You are correct that it doesn't have step-by-step instructions, but extract_rtv is a command line program and it has help for the command line format. The directions are in the README.TXT file that dontcareavs made a big deal about reading...


Did you try running DVArchive with the photo partition detection size set to zero to see what size the photo partition is on that RTV? If you set it to zero, it will find the photo partition on that RTV guaranteed! You probably can make do with about 100K to install that RID file...


If you don't mind pulling your hard drive, you can use RTVPatch to change the partition size of your photo partition. I'm not sure how well that works out when you have shows store on the RTV hard drive. But, you could also copy the RTV hard drive to another hard drive and change the photo partition size in the process...


Using 382-Zones to factory reset and reconfigure the photo partition is obviously the easiest thing. So, if you don't mind giving up everything on your RTV, the you can go that route. You can use DVA to download the shows you care about so that you don't have to watch everything before resetting the RTV...


Henry


By the way, I also modified WiRNS today to allow it to also operate on an RTV with a very small photo partition. I tested it on three of my RTVs that don't have photo partitions and it worked fine. I also used DVA on those three RTVs without any problem, either. I have 8 RTVs all without photo partitions, and I only found one of them to have the photo partition be so small that I can't use it...


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gsulliva* /forum/post/16792894
> 
> 
> I don't have ANY photo partition (formated it myself)



Just to show you how easy it is to check the photo partition size on any RTV, including ones that don't have the photo partition configured, all you have to enter in your browser is: http:///httpfs-volinfo?name=photo 


One of my units without a configured photo partition returns this:

Code:


Code:


0
cap=1048576
inuse=589824

Which shows the photo partition as being 1MB with 576KB used and 448KB available. 448KB is more than enough space to install the RID file...


The one RTV I have whose photo partition is too small returns this:

Code:


Code:


0
cap=131072
inuse=73728

Which is only 56KB and is too small to install the RID file. But, you can see that even though I didn't configure a photo partition on those RTVs, there is still space allocated for it...


Henry


----------



## gsulliva

I have two replayTV units. First below below has a photo partition the other doesn't according to DVA with size set to 0.


1st unit:

0

cap=999948288

inuse=4456448



2nd unit:

80820005



Strange result on the 2nd unit, I assume I do not have a photo partition.


Thanks everyone for you feedback!!


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gsulliva* /forum/post/16794244
> 
> 
> I have two replayTV units. First below below has a photo partition the other doesn't according to DVA with size set to 0.



Check your DVA messages. Even though my very small photo partition RTV shows "This DVR is not setup to contain photos", the DVA messages show:
Code:


Code:


07/09 00:19:57 DVR Bed Room Photo space usage update: Total Capacity 128KB, Remaining 56KB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gsulliva* /forum/post/16794244
> 
> 
> 1st unit:
> 
> 0
> 
> cap=999948288
> 
> inuse=4456448
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd unit:
> 
> 80820005
> 
> 
> 
> Strange result on the 2nd unit, I assume I do not have a photo partition.



You need to double check for cockpit error. The RTV OS has the names of the volumes supported and "photo" is part of the configuration:

Code:


Code:


type httpfs-export
# This file specifies the directories which should be exported
# via the HTTPFS web server.

# Each line specifies a single directory to export.
# The directory name may be followed by a space and an "export name",
# in which case the directory is exported as the specified name.
# If no export name is given, the the last component of the directory name
# is used as the export name.
# The exported name may be followed by a space and a permission string:
#   r  = read-only
#   rw = read-write
#   v  = visible to non-Gaea client (e.g. PC)

/name/storage/Photo Photo rwv
/name/system/user/ReplayChannels/SnapshotDir SnapshotDir
/name/mpeg Video r

If you can't access the "photo" partition, then I would be concerned that something is corrupt on that RTV...


Henry


----------



## gsulliva

DVA says:

ERROR: Unable to get photo volume information for DVR


Was planning on a factory reset anyways.


----------



## sean6484

I have never used wirns is there a step by step on how to get the rtf file to the right place


----------



## pdellera

I had never used Wirns before either. Check out Adding new IR Blaster codes to the Replay unit (4k/5k) . That should get you going.


Good luck!


----------



## sean6484

Thanks for the help I am still having trouble getting my replay to connect to my pc thru my network not sure why but I will keep working on it


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sean6484* /forum/post/16799090
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help I am still having trouble getting my replay to connect to my pc thru my network not sure why but I will keep working on it



Do you already have your RTV working with WiRNS before trying to install the RID file? Did you follow the instructions in the WiRNS readme? Did you change your Replay's DNS addresses to the WiRNS IP address?


Henry


----------



## pdellera

Could you be having a problem with the Windows' firewall? Try turning it off while you're trying to use Wirns. If that works, you could add Wirns as a trusted application to the firewall and then you should be able to re-enable the firewall.


----------



## sean6484

after messing with it almost all day I finely got it to work. I feel dumb I thought the firewall was off and also there where some other issues still before I got it to work. Now if only this dumb box could go above 100 with the remote


----------



## pdellera




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sean6484* /forum/post/16799638
> 
> 
> after messing with it almost all day I finely got it to work. I feel dumb I thought the firewall was off and also there where some other issues still before I got it to work. Now if only this dumb box could go above 100 with the remote



Congratulations!










The Pace DC50X definitely goes above 100. It just depends on what channels you have available on your cable account. In my system, there are "holes", that is, I don't have every channel available to me, but I definitely have channels above 100, like HBO which is 540.


----------



## sean6484

but you can only select two digit channels on this box even thou it goes up way above that. I hate comcast


----------



## dontcareavs

_Naturally SourceForge would change their URL mappings so soon after my posts._

Here are some link updates (for the original README, almost all were within the RTVpatch project):


The ISO referred to is now here .


extract_rtv can now be found here:

extract_rtv5 (new version) PC / Mac 

extract_rtv (old version) PC / Mac 


-------------------------------------------------------
_Also, HTTPFS is part of the ReplayPC program suite._

-------------------------------------------------------


As the DVArchive method of getting files into your RTV 4K/5K has been discussed extensively in many other threads I'll focus on httpfs and extract_rtv for the 1-file installation method.

*These instructions are not 'fool-proof' (nothing is - bigger, better, far more astounding fools come along every day). If words and phrases like 'upload', 'IP address', or 'command line' cause dizziness, uncontrollable sweating, and/or nausea then find someone else to perform this upgrade for you.* *(You would probably refer to such a person as 'geek', 'dork', 'nerd', or the occasional 'gimpy douchebag' - and possibly some even more colorful attributions.)*


*Installing files with HTTPFS:*


The RID file itself is VERY small (2276 bytes), but it will still occupy an entire cluster when the RTV writes it to your HDD (probably 32kb or more depending on the size of your HDD). The Photo partition (even if you never configured one) often will have at least 1 cluster allocated, and sometimes even more. This should be enough room to perform the 1-file upgrade. HTTPFS should be able to send a file to your RTV's Photo partition, even if DVArchive refuses to cooperate (this worked for my other 5K). I suppose you can even go through the post(HTTPFS)/copy(WiRNS) process 2 or 3 times if you really want to perform the 3-file upgrade with such seriously limited space considerations, just remember you may need to delete the previous file(s) before uploading more (or use '*mv -f*' instead of '*cp -f*' in your shellcmds). Given my sample cluster/filesize (see below) I should be able to get 2 small files (up to 196608 bytes each) at a time into my 'unallocated' Photo partition.


[*Step 1:* Get the RID file into your RTV (on it's HDD) by uploading the file.]

So, for the 1-file install on a 5K (assuming "httpfs.exe" and "C0237fi.rid" are in the current directory):

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
httpfs -a -s 520411140 writefile -f C0237fi.rid /Photo/C0237fi.rid

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(The -s version string may need to be changed for 4K's.)


[*Step 2:* Get the RID file into your RTV's (normally inaccessible) system directory with a copy shellcmd via WiRNS or PTVIO.]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
cp -f /name/storage/Photo/C0237fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C0237fi.rid

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

(Notice I made no 'install' directory in the first step (to preserve 1 cluster) and adjusted the final shellcmd accordingly.)


FYI, my never-configured, empty, Photo partition (in response to http:///httpfs-volinfo?name=photo):


> Quote:
> 0
> 
> cap=1048576
> 
> inuse=589824



and after sending only the RID file with HTTPFS:


> Quote:
> 0
> 
> cap=1048576
> 
> inuse=786432



It appears (on my 40GB factory HDD, re-imaged once) the 2276 byte RID file consumed 196608 bytes worth of cluster(s). (I am reasonably certain it only occupies 1 cluster, but thats huge - 6 times larger than your maximum FAT32 cluster!)


*Installing files with EXTRACT_RTV:*

_[If you've ever touched the command-line, and installed or replaced/upgraded an IDE HDD in someone's computer then extract_rtv should be well within your capabilities. You may need to change the Master/Slave/Cable-Select jumper for your PC to detect the RTV HDD (don't forget to change it back!). Older machines running 2K/XP (or better) can still use extract_rtv even if the old BIOS fails to detect the RTV HDD on boot, as long as XP's 'Disk Management' snap-in (right-click 'My Computer', Manage, Storage) can properly detect the HDD within Windows then it should work. (I have one old PC that behaves this way.) Most modern OS HDD drivers will almost completely circumvent BIOS routines because they are notoriously untrustworthy.]_


If I had insufficient room on my Photo partition and wanted to maintain my recordings, and given that I have a RTV 5K and use a PC, I would download the PC version of extract_rtv5.
*According to its README:*


> Quote:
> USAGE: extract_rtv
> 
> ...
> 
> -e *extract all files*
> 
> -e filename *extract single file or subdirectory*
> 
> ...
> 
> -w filename localfile *overwrite filename with localfile*
> 
> ...
> 
> In Windows2000 or WinXP use:
> *\\\\.\\PhysicalDrive0* First hard drive
> *\\\\.\\PhysicalDrive1* Second hard drive
> *\\\\.\\PhysicalDrive2* Third hard drive
> *\\\\.\\PhysicalDrive3* Fourth hard drive



Be *CERTAIN* of your RTV HDD's *devicename* when plugged into your PC! Because the RID file will be (over-)written directly onto a file within the RTV HDD's system folder you do not need to issue any shellcmds (WiRNS/PTVIO) to complete the installation.



To make a backup copy of the sacrificial target RID (assuming 1-file install) *AND* to verify the correct *devicename* of your RTV HDD (optional, but *highly recommended*):

------------------------------------------------------
extract_rtv5 -p1 -e /user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C0237fi.rid

------------------------------------------------------
_(It's been so long since I've used this program that I cannot recall if it accepts a target filename, or simply assumes the same filename as the source and writes it to the current directory.)_


Place your RTV's original "C0237fi.rid" in a safe place, then unzip a copy of my *new* "C0237fi.rid" *(DC50X)*.


For the 1-file install on a 5K (assuming "extract_rtv5.exe" and "C0237fi.rid" are in the current directory):

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
extract_rtv5 -p1 -w /user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C0237fi.rid C0237fi.rid

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*OR*, depend on extract_rtv's ability to auto-detect your RTV HDD (*risky* in my opinion):

----------------------------------------------------------------
extract_rtv5 -p1 -w /user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C0237fi.rid C0237fi.rid

----------------------------------------------------------------
_(Your target RID must be at least 2276 bytes for extract_rtv to successfully replace it with with my new RID. This works fine for C0237, but you should check twice if you have changed the new RID's internal identity and filename.)_


_This concludes today's RTFM seminar._












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sean6484* /forum/post/16799782
> 
> 
> but you can only select two digit channels on this box even thou it goes up way above that.



sean6484,

Either you've 'fine-tuned' your IR-blaster settings to a maximum of 2 digits, or there are no clear channels above 100 in your area. Try the DTA's remote control, and remember you can't really "surf" (CH+/CH-) with that remote through all channel ranges - you need to KNOW the (clear) channel number or it will stay on the last channel tuned (clear channels are not always contiguous in the line-up).


-eslave


*P.S.:* _Don't worry about code C0237 being replaced during a 'phone-home' connection. No new software has been produced for the RTVs in a very long time. Now, after the remnants of ReplayTV.com have been sold/acquired twice since its initial spin-off I strongly doubt that anyone within the company retains the knowledge-base or skill-set required to implement any genuine software upgrades. The last ReplayTV update was the new DST adjustment, but that was simply a registry change as I recall. There is a 'newer than factory' 5K image (for very late refurbs), but it lacks the 'Only record new episodes' option. The current owners of ReplayTV.com are only interested in guide subscriptions, viewing habits (which they likely sell), selling the PC (software) version of ReplayTV, and possibly thinking of re-implementing that blissful PAUSE screen advertising (remember?).


However, *pdellera*'s concern has had me thinking lately that the ultimate 1-step RID upgrade option for 4K/5K users would be a tweaked, globally accessible WiRNS server that could somehow send only the new RID file as part of a 'software update', and the shellcmds would then finish the job at the end. Then only a small configuration-free WiRNS-proxy would need to run on the LAN (or even an extremely dumbed-down pseudo-WiRNS server instead of a proxy). The end-user would still need to make the RTV network adjustments (gateway/DNS) required to point at the WiRNS proxy, but all the other WiRNS configuration confusion could be left behind (like waiting 30+ minutes for it to notice your RTV before you can add it to the list.) Also, the end-user would need a mechanism (either through a remote webpage or within the LAN proxy) for identifying which RID they wanted, the desired code number, and likely their IP address so the remote WiRNS server would know which RID to send to which IP. This and many other pipe-dreams will likely be available the day after you unplug your RTV for the last time._


----------



## pdellera




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sean6484* /forum/post/16799782
> 
> 
> but you can only select two digit channels on this box even thou it goes up way above that.



Hmm, I don't understand how that is the case. I have no problem punching 5-4-0 to reach channel 540. And of course, when I select HBO from the guide, the RTV just sends 5-4-0 to the box. So it seems like there must be something else going on, but I haven't a clue.


You might want to contact Comcast (yeah, yeah, I know!) and ask them why the box doesn't tune higher than channel 99. I wouldn't even mention the RTV, just talk about (and use, if instructed) the original remote.


Good luck!


----------



## gsulliva

Well I got it to work after fixing my photo partition.


What I did was take Flip Flop's Bootable CD (linux-cd-image-2.5.5d.iso) and edited it with MagicISO. So I put dontcareavs new RID file (C2009fi.rid) onto the CD and edited the shellcmds file so it now had the copy for C2009fi.rid.


Booted the CD via the directions, changed my ReplayTV cablebox code to 2009.


DONE, its works. But comcast still sucks (not a ReplayTV issue).



If someone could tell me how to upload the CD ISO to SourceForge, I could add it there.


Thanks again everyone.


----------



## pdellera




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gsulliva* /forum/post/16804050
> 
> 
> Well I got it to work after fixing my photo partition.
> 
> 
> What I did was take Flip Flop's Bootable CD (linux-cd-image-2.5.5d.iso) and edited it with MagicISO. So I put dontcareavs new RID file (C2009fi.rid) onto the CD and edited the shellcmds file so it now had the copy for C2009fi.rid.
> 
> 
> Booted the CD via the directions, changed my ReplayTV cablebox code to 2009.
> 
> 
> DONE, its works. But comcast still sucks (not a ReplayTV issue).
> 
> 
> 
> If someone could tell me how to upload the CD ISO to SourceForge, I could add it there.
> 
> 
> Thanks again everyone.



Very cool. I tried that approach first, but I don't have a computer with an ethernet card that is supported by the drivers on the disk image. Hopefully you'll be able to get your mod out so others can take advantage of your work.


----------



## dstoffa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dontcareavs* /forum/post/16723318
> 
> 
> I have created a *WORKING* custom RID file for the *Pace DC50X Digital Transport Adapter (DTA) - Comcast* and uploaded the file along with some information and short instructions.



One quick question, that has been inspired by fin Bavarian beer and a quest of my own.


Once codes have been uploaded to a Replay for a STB, can't that image then be used as a stem cell to clone other Replays in way of STB control, especially in way of DTV boxes? Cant we make a new RTV Factory Reset Image with all the crap already loaded?


Cheers!

-Doug


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dstoffa* /forum/post/16806029
> 
> 
> Once codes have been uploaded to a Replay for a STB, can't that image then be used as a stem cell to clone other Replays in way of STB control, especially in way of DTV boxes? Cant we make a new RTV Factory Reset Image with all the crap already loaded?



That would be useful if you wanted to have to re-image your RTV in order to install the addition IR-blaster code sets versus being able to install the code sets on a configured RTV (which doesn't require opening the RTV and removing the hard drive). In addition, you'd have to make 4 different images with the code sets installed for all the different model RTVs...


Henry


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dontcareavs* /forum/post/16800839
> 
> 
> To make a backup copy of the sacrificial target RID (assuming 1-file install) *AND* to verify the correct *devicename* of your RTV HDD (optional, but *highly recommended*):
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> *extract_rtv5 -e /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C0237fi.rid*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------



In this case, extract_rtv5 will extract files from the second partition (the MPEG partition), which isn't what you want. The -p1 option needs to be used to extract a file from the first partition (system partition):


extract_rtv5 -p1 -e /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C0237fi.rid



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dontcareavs* /forum/post/16800839
> 
> _(It's been so long since I've used this program that I cannot recall if it accepts a target filename, or simply assumes the same filename as the source and writes it to the current directory.)_



It defaults to the source name, but even though it's not in the help screen (I need to add it), you can specify a destination path after the source path:


extract_rtv5 -p1 -e /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C0237fi.rid C0237fi.rid



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dontcareavs* /forum/post/16800839
> 
> 
> For the 1-file install on a 5K (assuming "extract_rtv5.exe" and "C0237fi.rid" are in the current directory):
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *extract_rtv5 -w /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C0237fi.rid C0237fi.rid*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Without specifying the partition it will prompt for the partition, which is partition 1. To alleviate the prompt for the partition, the -p option can be used:


extract_rtv5 -p1 -w /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C0237fi.rid C0237fi.rid



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dontcareavs* /forum/post/16800839
> 
> 
> *OR*, depend on extract_rtv's ability to auto-detect your RTV HDD (*risky* in my opinion):
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> *extract_rtv5 -w /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C0237fi.rid C0237fi.rid*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------



Actually, all extract_rtv5 without a device name does is to iterate the operating system's hard drive device names for you looking for an RTV hard drive. It is very specific about finding an RTV hard drive, so it would be very unlikely for it to discover the operating system's boot drive or any of the operating system's hard drives as RTV hard drives (just like RTVPatch). So, adding the partition specification, this would look like:


extract_rtv5 -p1 -w /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C0237fi.rid C0237fi.rid


Henry


----------



## dontcareavs

Hmm, it really has been _years_ since I've used that program!










Thanks for clearing that up, hdonzis. I felt compelled to post some kind of step-by-step for alternate methods, but had hoped not to butcher it quite so badly.







Now I'm reluctant to clean-up my previous post (which only took 3 days to approve) for fear of further adding to the confusion. _OK, I've now corrected my previous post._


On the plus-side I've now achieved that transcendent 3-post requirement for including URLs in my messages _(Thanks spammers!)_.







(Oh, I forgot about 1 of my posts. That hurdle was already cleared.)
_Keep your eyes peeled for some whiz-bang edits of my former URLs! LOL_


-eslave


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dontcareavs* /forum/post/16813207
> 
> 
> Hmm, it really has been _years_ since I've used that program!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up, hdonzis. I felt compelled to post some kind of step-by-step for alternate methods, but had hoped not to butcher it quite so badly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm reluctant to clean-up my previous post (which only took 3 days to approve) for fear of further adding to the confusion. _Maybe I should nuke my message entirely in favor of yours?_
> 
> 
> On the plus-side I've now achieved that transcendent 3-post requirement for including URLs in my messages _(Thanks spammers!)_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Keep your eyes peeled for some whiz-bang edits of my former URLs! LOL_
> 
> 
> -eslave



Quite honestly, I thought your post was great! And, technically, I only corrected one small mistake in your entire instructions, which was extracting the backup RID file. So, I think the best thing would be to leave your post as is (with your comments about specifying the device, although I don't know if a noobie would understand how to specify the device) and just fix the command line for extracting the backup RID file and overstoring the RID file with the -p1 option. I wouldn't even bother to mention about putting a different destination path on backing up the RID file and just go with it storing the file in the current directory and then you can move it or rename it or whatever...


You can decide about specifying the device name or not. I usually instruct people just to run with the command options because extract_rtv5 does all the work of detecting the RTV hard drive and makes it easy for everyone. I myself rarely specify the device name unless I am testing something...


And, now that you can post URLs, as long as you are editing the post, you can update the SourceForge links!


Henry


----------



## pdellera

Guys like dontcareavs (aka eslave) and hdonzis are what makes the RTV community so special! Thanks a million for sharing your deep expertise.


----------



## avespdx

Would this work?:


Can I take my 300 gig IDE hard drive out of my RTV 4504, mail it to some kind RTV soul, who can add the Pace IR blaster codes to help get my RTV 4504 up and running with this new Comcast Digital Box?


I was able to ... update my hard drive, before I got ride my my PC. Now, all I have is my old G4 Mac.


Happy to help pay for the service too if it can be done that way.


Please email with details if you can help. I'm on west coast (oregon)


cheers
[email protected]


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avespdx* /forum/post/16830368
> 
> 
> I was able to ... update my hard drive, before I got ride my my PC. Now, all I have is my old G4 Mac.



Extract_rtv5 and extract_rtv run fine on the Mac. So, you can follow dontcareavs' excellent instructions for putting the RID file on the hard drive using your Mac (the device name is different on the Mac, but you can just let extract find the drive for you by simply leaving out the device name)...


Henry


----------



## barmar

What's the easiest way to do it over the network from a Mac?


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barmar* /forum/post/16833017
> 
> 
> What's the easiest way to do it over the network from a Mac?



The biggest problem with using a Mac is getting the copy command to execute. Get the RID file on the RTV over the network from a Mac is a piece of cake. But, I don't know what else besides WiRNS can remotely execute the copy command because the net connect has to be intercepted. There are Ian's scripts for intercepting the net connect, so that may be possible. Short of that, using PTVIO serially is the only OS independent way to go. But, that is also a catch-22 because you need to execute some commands on the RTV to get the terminal operating...


Maybe someone else has some idea how to execute the copy command from a Mac?


Henry


----------



## dtportnoy

My replay now works with the pace box. The director structure on the replay is different than in your instructions. Mr .rid file was in


extract_rtv5 -p1 -w /user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C0237fi.rid C0237fi.rid

There were no name or system folders before the user folder.


extract_rtv5 -p1 -w /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C0237fi.rid C0237fi.rid


I extracted the entire 1st partition to my c drive to examine it, and found this out. Then the file copied fine as before I had an error.


Thanks for all your work.


Maybe this will help some people out. I don't know why mine would be different.


Dtportnoy


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dtportnoy* /forum/post/16843397
> 
> 
> I don't know why mine would be different.



Yours isn't different, your path is correct. I think that "/name/system" came from the shell command and I didn't notice that when I critiqued it the first time...


Hopefully dontcareavs will go back and update his post...


Henry


----------



## markl

Thanks to all for the instructions on how to get the Pace DC50X working with my Replay(particularly *dontcareavs* for the working files). I used the one file method and successfully have one of the two Replays working.


The only thing preventing me from getting the second Replay working is the lack of an IR Blaster. Does anyone know if the blasters that were included with the DC50X can be modified to work with the Replay? Is the only difference the stereo vs. mono plug?



Thanks again.


Mark


----------



## Murphy

The device packed with the DC50X is not an IR blaster. It is an IR receiver.


----------



## dontcareavs

I think you're right, dtportnoy. I seem to remember stumbling over a path issue at one point ... many years ago - its all gone foggy now.


I'm guessing the mount-point for partition 1 is '/name/system', which is why the shellcmd works with the full path. Since extract_rtv works with raw partitions you'll need to drop the prefix.


I'll update the instructions.


-eslave


----------



## cdobson2000

I installed both the C0237fi.rid and C2009fi.rid files using the edited iso file, however, I have no joy. The 0237 code seems to not work at all with my DC50X, and the 2009 code only partially works. (Clearly, I made an error somewhere since I've verified that except for the differences between the values 237 and 2009, the files are identical, so they should behave identically.) I did get the clock and cpu toggles, so I think the script ran to completion. The 2009 code appears to send only the last digit of the channel to the DC50X. E.g., if I set the ReplayTV to channel 56, the DC50X only shows the 6, if I set it to 104, the DC50X only shows the 4 (and changes the channel accordingly). Curiously, the 2009 code seems to send "7" in place of "8" and "8" in place of "9". I've played with the fine tuning parameters setting the inter-character timing anywhere from 50ms all the way up to 1000ms. As I recall, it didn't work at all with values less than 200ms, and values above that had no effect on the fact that only the last digit makes it into the DC50X.


I constructed my own IR Blaster using the LED from an old control. Since I don't know that it's working properly (though I see it blinking with a digital camera), I've ordered a commercial IR Blaster which should arrive near the end of the week. Could my kludged IR Blaster be the culprit? How sensitive are IR receivers to the frequency of the transmitter? Do IR transmitters/receivers use widely varying frequencies?


If you can give me an idea for something else to try, I'd be grateful. Thanks to dontcareavs for providing the files and instructions and to everyone who posted their success (or failure) stories which give me some hope that this can be solved!


----------



## cdobson2000

I reloaded the files and now the 0237 code works (and doesn't work) just like the 2009 code. I'm wondering if there are multiple revisions of the DC50X? The one I have has a part number of B3748416000.


Is there some easy way to copy the .rid files back to the photo directory in the shellcmds file? Here's the file I'm using:
AppShell ToggleClock

cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/ircodes /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irbdata/ircodes

cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/ircodesRaw /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irbdata/ircodesRaw

cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/C0237fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C0237fi.rid

cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/C2009fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C2009fi.rid

AppShell ToggleCpuMeter
In order to see if the file was somehow corrupted, I tried adding this line just after the ircodesRaw copy, but it caused the script to fail:
cp -f /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C0237fi.rid /name/storage/Photo/install/X0237fi.rid
Any idea why?


----------



## dontcareavs

cdobson2000, that's the same part number (B3748416000) of the DTA's I'm working with. Unless your RTV's HDD is corrupting files then each copy should behave identically - depending on your fine-tuning adjustments. BTW, you only need one copy of that RID on your RTV, but having more shouldn't hurt. My only guesses off-hand are bad IR angle, poor wiring, or an IR LED that needs more/less power than the RTV is providing.


With respect to wiring I once connected my RTV's IR-blaster port directly to my computer's serial port in order to use winLIRC with a tuner card (the computer's TV output going into the RTV's s-video input). After spending an embarrassing length of time troubleshooting I realized that tying LEFT/RIGHT together over a 30 foot stereo extension was cutting the effective power throughput in half (~1.7V). After rewiring to keep the left-side signal separate from the right there was enough power for winLIRC to properly detect my RTV's IR-blaster output. _(I guess RS232 TTL levels are 3.3V+)_


Not all LED power requirements are equal. Some older LEDs require more voltage/current before radiating any light. The over-priced Radio-Shack LED's (part# 276-0143) I used for both of my RTVs only needs [email protected] to do its thing. This made initial polarity testing with a AAA battery very easy _(but only keep it on for less than a second or it may burn-out without a load resister - a circuit consisting of only a battery and diode is technically a short-ciruit)_. I've read the DC50X's built-in IR receiver may be overly sensitive (to Tivo) and that some people have experienced success using the DTA's included extender. _I personally haven't bothered fiddling with the thing._



> Quote:
> ... I tried adding this line just after the ircodesRaw copy, but it caused the script to fail:
> 
> cp -f /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C0237fi.rid /name/storage/Photo/install/X0237fi.rid
> Any idea why?



I'm not certain, the RTV command-line is very unforgiving (as in stupid). Typically either the source path/file didn't exist or the target path didn't exist. _Maybe WiRNS sent the shellcmds with a DOS style CR-LF instead of UNIX style? Nope, all my old shellcmd files have CR-LF's in them._ I agree that copying the file off your RTV for comparison would be a good check. Maybe your HDD really is corrupted? Hard to tell from where I'm sitting, but I eventually got so frustrated with repeatedly net-connecting to WiRNS just to test one thing or another that I finally enabled PTVIO.


-eslave

*edit:* I've thought of a few other possible failure points:

The RID file was corrupted by the ISO editor, CD burning software, or Linux CD-ROM/network driver(I've personally seen a unix network driver issue which reliably clobbered the 40th data byte of random packets),

the Photo partition was possibly full or damaged,

an unshielded IR-blaster cable running alongside AC power cables (lots of RF noise),

external IR noise from other remotes or a nearby window (try testing the DC50X's extender eye/dome, maybe covered with something to block any stray IR signals from getting in.)


----------



## Zaphod221

Have been following this thread in an attempt to find functioning Pace DC50X IR codes that cause the IR Blaster on my Panasonic EH75 HDD recorder to change the Comcast Cable channels.


No luck. Tried all the suggestions here - Scientific Atlanta codes, Motorola Codes, Pace codes. Nothing but frustration.


I finally substituted the DC50X with the Motorola DCH70 that I had been using on my living room TV. (The Pace had been attached to my home gym TV).


Finally, after attaching the IN3 line from the Motorola to the back of my Panny, I was able to instruct the Panny to search for the Moto codes to change the cable box using the Panny-supplied IR Blaster. Recording _finally_ works after the "upgrade" to Comcast digital. Thought I was going to have to break down and order Comcast TiVo. The EH75 lives on!


Still, couldn't find a workaround directly with the Pace. Guess if it had RCA jacks I could have performed the same operation I did with Motorola cable box.


Perhaps this box swap will work for others.


----------



## cdobson2000

Are these the best instructions for enabling PTVIO?
http://www.darkwoods.com/mirrors/replaytv/websites/Replay%20_%20PtvioShell.htm
I assume the "ptvio on" shell command can be executed just like the "cp -f" commands?

Is the serial port really wired in a non-standard way with pins 1,4,5 on the ReplayTV connecting to pins 3,2,5, respectively, on the computer?


If you have a better reference, please point me to it.


Thanks!


----------



## dontcareavs

Yes, just replace (or add) the command-lines in your shellcmds file. Incidentally, did you get a chance to "...read the README.TXT file..." from the first archive I posted (containing C2009fi.rid)?










> Quote:
> Enabling PTVIO (OPTIONAL):
> 
> -----------------
> 
> Shellcmds to enable PTVIO:
> 
> (This only needs to be done ONCE - its sticky. I believe the first two lines are 5k specific.)
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> cdsys modules
> 
> load HWDebug.out
> 
> IRMTS
> 
> ptvio on
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> *SPECIAL SERIAL PINOUTS FOR PTVIO*:
> http://www.wirns.com/twiki/PtvioShell
> 
> (DO NOT 'cross' the data lines, wire straight as indicated.)
> *Replay Pin*, PC (9-Pin) _(You gotta love HTML formatting without the luxury of tabstops.)_
> *1*, 3
> *4*, 2
> *5*, 5 _(signal ground)_
> 
> 115,200 bps, 8 bits, no parity, 1 stop bit



I use a pair of serial to RJ-45 adapters and any old length of telephone cord or straight network patch cable (not crossover) to make the connection. I prefer the flexibility of 8 wires for various projects instead of the 4 wires offered by RJ-11 (though I rarely use all 8). The adapter looks more-or-less like this and this _(I am totally unfamiliar with either vendor, I got mine at the local geek shop for about $1.50 each.)_ You may also want to get the "Insertion/Removal Tool" for another $4 or $6 because there is no easy way to pull the copper sleeves out after insertion. (The 'insertion' end is straight and the 'removal' end is *supposed* to be slightly bent - _do not_ 'fix'/straighten it!) Ordinarily I would recommend triple-checking the cable's connections with a continuity test of some kind before plugging it into your machines, but in reality its pretty hard to electronically damage a serial port at RS-232 voltage levels.


After you've found a way to string together the custom serial link you may realize that your OS utterly lacks serial communications software of any kind. If you're on Win98/ME/NT/XP/Vista then get yourself a copy of HyperTerminal (_broken link?_) and let the good times roll. _(An older version of HyperTerminal is actually included on the Win9x CD's in INF-install form, though few ever installed it.)_


-eslave


----------



## mjdbb1

Has anybody had success getting this to work on the showstopper 2000/3000? I will need to do this soon (thanks to Comcast) on my 3000.


Also...for anyone who has gotten this to work, even on the newer units...what service provider are you choosing to keep this same lineup? If you choose Comcast Digital and block out the extra channels, do all the channels map correctly?


----------



## dontcareavs

Mike, contrary to popular belief I am not a JP1 expert. My 'expertise' stems from about 2 days of intensive research, although I was already acquainted with RIDGen and the RTV RID upgrade procedure. (In 2 prior attempts to create/update RIDs I was successful only once.) After reading FlipFlop's notes I noticed that Pronto codes looked suspiciously like irCodeset's hex output. The fact that I was miraculously able to pool together a collection of untested codes (some generated and others discovered in data files) from multiple sources and produce a working RID (with an untested program of my own creation and using a home-made IR-blaster) really surprised me - the way most people are amazed to see a magician produce a large white rabbit from an unexpectedly small container. I figured if I could do all that successfully then maybe I really did have a clue what was going on.


Having said that I should tell you that I know absolutely nothing about the Showstopper 2K/3K models. I have never touched one or even seen one with my own eyeballs. Everything I know about OBJ files was found here and in a few scattered forum posts. I only created the OBJ (the last archive in this post ) because it seemed the question would be inevitable. I would not have bothered if The Robman had not posted this . For some reason the data file he posted was saved/encoded as 'Dreambox' protocol. _Well, all those details and more are discussed in the *README*. I won't reiterate it here._ I don't have enough familiarity with RemoteMaster to have any confidence in an OBJ built entirely from scratch; which is why I converted The Robman's data file instead.


Of the 31 people who have downloaded the OBJ (at this time) no one has yet responded. Either they're blind data hogs (_"download first, ask questions later"_), they were unable to perform the upgrade, the OBJ didn't work, or it works but no one has taken the time to respond. By the way, we're always looking for new guinea pigs.








*Holy $#17!* Lookie what The Robman just posted . (OK, I haven't looked at it yet. Its just strange that he picked the same day to post his goodies.)


For my 5K's selecting "Digital Cable Box" followed by "Comcast" yielded the proper channel list. As far as my line-up is concerned the 79 channels worth keeping in my area are properly described in the RTV's guide. (Yes there are hundreds of channels, but only perhaps 200 clear channels in my area.) After knocking-off TVGuide (LOL), local access/government, home shopping, foreign, and practically 20 kids channels I was left with 79 channels of actual content (not counting the radio channels).



> Quote:
> I've heard this box uses some kind of 'new ir technology' ...



I think we've read some of the same unfounded BS. XMP is not some kind of bleeding-edge hyper-active ultra-mystical IR protocol from the great beyond, but this particular Device.Subdevice code seems to have been unused until recently. Think of the Device.Subdevice code as a unique name or address to prevent different boxes from responding to other remotes that use the same IR protocol. The remote operates at 38.0 kHz, perfectly within the 'normal' frequency range (35-40kHz) of almost every remote control made since 1980, and probably even earlier. The 5K has factory support for some remotes that operate at 100 kHz, but I imagine a 2K/3K should be perfectly capable of spitting out IR bits at 38 kHz.


-eslave


----------



## mjdbb1

eslave,


Thanks for the clarification...I was suspicious of XMP's status as some type of 'advanced IR technology'...I mean, it's a stupid little cable box, do you really need to re-invent the wheel to make a remote for it??







I guess the big question (according to The Robman) is whether the Showstopper can handle a protocol as big as Dreambox is. The files you mentioned that he posted were actually slimmed down to try to get it to fit the Showstopper.


I understand that the subdevice code hasn't been used before, but all other things being equal, it seems that there's no other reason the OBJ files wouldn't work. I mean, Tivo boxes have the same problem with this box, but Tivo released an updated (probably IR Blaster upgrade), so I think you're right about it not being some next-generation IR nonsense.


Anyway, I don't have the box yet, but I'm going to try both yours and The Robman's OBJ files and see if they will at least load. Maybe I'll hold the blaster in front of my digital camera to see if it will at least transmit using the codes.


If anybody out there has a Showstopper and this DTA box and would like to test it out, I'd be more than happy to walk you through getting the OBJ files into your unit....


----------



## dontcareavs




> Quote:
> The files ... were actually slimmed down to try to get it to fit the Showstopper.



I had no idea there was a file size limitation. My OBJ may indeed be too large (with the superfluous button-codes), weighing in at a whopping 272 bytes. I'm guessing the magic barrier could be 256 bytes, as most of the reference OBJs I've found are about 40-50 bytes with some as large as 71 or 138 bytes.


After tinkering with RemoteMaster a little more the smallest OBJ I can produce is 217 bytes, still 9 bytes larger than Rob's. I've tried loading the RMDU he posted, but RemoteMaster showed some wacky key assignments. I suppose a crude compatibility test might be to create your own OBJ file with only partial set of button codes, but unfortunately the protocol upgrade code alone (for Dreambox) is 185 bytes - already bigger than any factory OBJ present in the directory.


Also, regarding your other thread , I think you may need to alter the IRtable text file or choose another code to replace. This is purely a guess, but I think you may need replace an OBJ with a Format String of *%[email protected]* or *%[email protected]* or *%[email protected]* assuming they mean (respectively): _any number_ of decimal digits / a _maximum of 3_ decimal digits / a maximum of 3 decimal digits _padded with leading zeros_ all of which are *followed* by _ENTER_ (the *@* sign). You could also make this change in the IRtable text file, or maybe even add a new entry (though I'm not sure how you would select it through the Showstopper's setup). _Though, considering the filesize rules (which Henry reminds me of in the following posts), your final IRtable text file can be no larger than the original - so every byte change will count. Make sure your text-editor uses the same CR style as the original file._


Keep us posted.


-eslave


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dontcareavs* /forum/post/16983391
> 
> 
> I had no idea there was a file size limitation.



I think what you DO know is that the file that you put on the SS hard drive can't be any larger than the allocated space for the file it is replacing (since you can only go the extract_rtv route for a ShowStopper). So, that is probably what he is talking about...


Henry


----------



## dontcareavs

Oh wow, I *am* totally clueless about OBJ installation on 2K/3K. I thought the install technique somehow tricked the machine in to sucking down a new file from any old URL. I didn't know your only option was file replacement with extract_rtv. Even so, can a file not grow in size (by extending the cluster-chain or tweaking the directory entry)? I thought extract_rtv worked this way for 4K/5K's? Am I wrong? Even if the RTV noticed inconsistencies wouldn't fsck (or its boot-time equivalent) magically mend things? (even though the altered file may not work afterward)


-eslave


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dontcareavs* /forum/post/16983633
> 
> 
> Oh wow, I *am* totally clueless about OBJ installation on 2K/3K. I thought the install technique somehow tricked the machine in to sucking down a new file from any old URL. I didn't know your only option was file replacement with extract_rtv.



Oh, when I saw your comment about using SS hard drive with extract_rtv and Windows XP, I assumed you knew that since they had no networking capability, that was the way to go. They certainly don't have a photo partition for you to put the files on so that you can copy them (at least I can't imagine how they could have a photo partition).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dontcareavs* /forum/post/16983633
> 
> 
> Even so, can a file-entry not grow in size (by extending the cluster-chain or tweaking the directory entry?) I thought extract_rtv worked this way for 4K/5K's? Am I wrong?



Sorry, just as you cannot create a file, you cannot extend a file. Extract_rtv doesn't mess with the allocation at all, which is also why it cannot create files. Although, FlipFlop told me that he had the code to be able to create and lengthen files and was going to add it to extract_rtv, but it never happened. You are more than welcome to try to encourage him...










Henry


----------



## dontcareavs

Hmm, good thing the original C0237fi.rid is one of the larger files (5580 bytes, although half the codes contained appear to be gibberish) and my replacement is only 2276 bytes. If I had picked any other RID there might have been a lot of unhappy extract_rtv upgraders.










Do you happen to know the RTV's behavior when it encounters a filesize inconsistency (too large)? Does the file entry get fixed (truncated or extended to the raw clustersize) or simply left as is (in which case I'm guessing the RTV won't read the entire file if larger than the original)? Does the clustermap/superblock get repaired too?


Also, do you know what happened to this line of thinking? Did this method for adding files ever work?
_The 2xxx and 3xxx series units have an httpget command that can be used to download a file served from a web page._ 

using PTVIO (presumably enabled with RnsProxy? ). I can't seem to find the FreeSCO/line simulator info anymore.
_edit:_ Found it: Freesco files , forum thread , as well as FlipFlop's old modem-to-serial hack .



> Quote:
> You are more than welcome to try to encourage him...



I'm not sure the RTV's legs are long enough at this point to pursue that. Besides, I thought the filesize or some other part of the file's directory entry was XOR'ed or ciphered against some unknown. Even if solved how much more mileage could that really give our Replays? (With the notable exception of 2K/3K owners.) A horrendous workaround might be to replace some other file of sufficient size in another directory (perhaps JerroldCableBox) and then *very carefully* use a hexeditor to move that file's entry into the desired target directory's cluster (space permitting) and change the filename, but I still don't know if all the magic values would properly align to the Replay's satisfaction. Then again, maybe PTVIO would be an easier renaming solution after overwriting with extract_rtv. Come to think of it, if PTVIO was already enabled you could use it to create a bogus target OBJ (copy any file of sufficient size into ...sys1/OS/IRBlaster/someOBJname) before overwriting with extract_rtv.


-eslave


----------



## cdobson2000

I finally got the C0237.rid to work yesterday! My problem turned out to be that my IR Blasters were overloading the sensor on the DC50X. I bought a new IR Blaster which arrived while I was on vacation last week. The short instructions which came with it noted that it might overdrive the IR sensor, and if it didn't appear to work, I should move the blaster back several inches and try again. That made all the difference! So, with the proper attenuation, which I have yet to try, it should work fine.


Thank you, again, eslave!


BTW, yes, I did read your readme.txt, however I forgot the section on ptvio activation was there a week later when I searched around to see how to enable it. That's one of the hazards of only having a one-bit memory.


----------



## cdobson2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjdbb1* /forum/post/16963568
> 
> 
> Also...for anyone who has gotten this to work, even on the newer units...what service provider are you choosing to keep this same lineup? If you choose Comcast Digital and block out the extra channels, do all the channels map correctly?



There were two Comcast Digital lineups to choose from in my area. The first one was a short list of channels, which didn't include Syfy and many of the channels beyond it. The second one had lots of channels, most of which I had to block out, but the mapping is all correct as far as I've been able to tell so far.


----------



## dontcareavs

I'm glad you got it working! I should have listed "range" with "bad IR angle". There's only one Comcast digital line-up in my area, hence a more straightforward setup than you experienced in that respect.


-eslave


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dontcareavs* /forum/post/16983908
> 
> 
> I'm not sure the RTV's legs are long enough at this point to pursue that. Besides, I thought the filesize or some other part of the file's directory entry was XOR'ed or ciphered against some unknown.



I'm not asking you to pursue it. He already wrote the code and all he has to do is check it into the SourceForge repository. I don't know how much work it was for him, but he's already completed it. I suggested you could encourage him to check in the code...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dontcareavs* /forum/post/16983908
> 
> 
> Even if solved how much more mileage could that really give our Replays? (With the notable exception of 2K/3K owners.) A horrendous workaround might be to replace some other file of sufficient size in another directory and then *very carefully* use a hexeditor to move that file's entry into the desired target directory cluster (space permitting), but I still don't know if all the magic values would properly align to the Replay's satisfaction.



The value is, as you know, you have to overwrite an existing file with a same size or smaller file. Wouldn't it be nice to be able to create new RID files without having to overwrite an existing one?


Also, this would make it possible to put shows back on a RTV hard drive either from replacing the hard drive, accidentally erasing all your shows, or just wanting to put a show on your RTV hard drive...


So, since the code is already done, it seems like that it could be fairly worthwhile. Especially in light of having to add so many remote codes for different converter boxes!


Henry


----------



## dontcareavs

Well, I sent a grovel-gram to him through Sourceforge's webpage, but he probably won't be able to respond directly to me by email because Sourceforge's email redirector doesn't like my Gmail account. I get emails from the webpage, but not directly through my Sourceforge email alias from other email clients.


We'll see.


-eslave


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dontcareavs* /forum/post/16983633
> 
> 
> Oh wow, I *am* totally clueless about OBJ installation on 2K/3K. I thought the install technique somehow tricked the machine in to sucking down a new file from any old URL.



Since this thread just popped up with activity, it looks to have a bit of the explanation on how to load new IR blaster codes into the ShowStopper. I can't completely follow it, like how it can download a file from "any old URL" since it is a dial up system? That is, if you tell it to download a file from a URL, does it dial out right there on the spot or does it rememeber it until the next net connect?


Anyway, I read through the thread and still don't know exactly how you get it all working, but I thought I would reference it here for the benefit of others reading this thread. In addition, Sean Riddle's ReplayTV Shell page is archived here ...


Henry


----------



## schmidrj

What are the chances that we can get ReplayTV to "push" these new codes out?


I have a Mac, and I can have uploaded the RID file to a photo section on my ReplayTV. But darn it, I can figure out after reading through these gazillion posts on this thread on how to install that file using a Mac!


----------



## mjdbb1

The "download" method seemed like a real nightmare...I added codes by pulling the drive and hooking it up to a PC. Then I used extract_rtv5 to replace one of the codes that were already in there with the new one. All things considered, I think it's easier than the shell method.


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjdbb1* /forum/post/17022373
> 
> 
> The "download" method seemed like a real nightmare...I added codes by pulling the drive and hooking it up to a PC. Then I used extract_rtv5 to replace one of the codes that were already in there with the new one. All things considered, I think it's easier than the shell method.



And, that method can be performed on a Mac just as well as Windows...


Henry


----------



## mjdbb1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdonzis* /forum/post/17023081
> 
> 
> And, that method can be performed on a Mac just as well as Windows...
> 
> 
> Henry



Ahh, didn't know extract_rtv5 worked on Mac as well....can the Shell method NOT be used on a mac?


By the way, have you ever gotten anywhere with the dial-up method? I messed with it a little bit but could never quite get it working. I suppose that could be an easier way of loading the codes....


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjdbb1* /forum/post/17023229
> 
> 
> Ahh, didn't know extract_rtv5 worked on Mac as well....can the Shell method NOT be used on a mac?



You only needed to go back one page to see this post about using a Mac. It also has some explanation of trying to use the Shell method on a Mac. If you wanted to download the RNS proxy Perl scripts, you might be able to get that working on a Mac...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjdbb1* /forum/post/17023229
> 
> 
> By the way, have you ever gotten anywhere with the dial-up method? I messed with it a little bit but could never quite get it working. I suppose that could be an easier way of loading the codes....



Me? I don't have a ShowStopper!







But, I've been hoping to get one donated to me or pick one up cheap to be able to play with it. I already have a line simulator and a dial up connection all waiting to run it!


I would assume if you could get the SS working networked through the dial-up connection that you could use WiRNS as indicated for the 4xxx/5xxx ReplayTVs. Although, I don't think that you couldn't use the same method to put the OBJ file on the SS, you'd still have to get the file on there somehow. I have to assume that the SS doesn't have a photo partition, so I don't know where you'd even put the OBJ file on the SS externally. I don't know if you could use the Shell command to have the SS download the OBJ file from an external link. If I ever get an SS for myself, then I would have some idea of what is possible...


Henry


----------



## dontcareavs

If VMWare scares people there's always VirtualBox, or even qemu (for the brave of heart). Having years of network experience I wouldn't mind wasting an afternoon trying to get a Showstopper proxied through my PC (modem 'dial-in' or direct serial hack). That is, if I owned a Showstopper, which I don't.


I was reluctant to mention this before I took the time to check a Showstopper image with extract_rtv5, but I think the StartupScript could prove a promising avenue of attack. _It appears that the older models don't require a signature file for every script and executable binary worth attacking (the way RTV5K's do)._

I obtained this information by using extract_rtv on the image file itself:


> Quote:
> extract_rtv5.exe "Showstopper&Replay30xximage3.02.rtv" -p1 -lv >3K_files.txt
> _(decide which files look interesting)_
> 
> extract_rtv5.exe "Showstopper&Replay30xximage3.02.rtv" -p1 -e ./sys1/etc
> _(copy files into another folder for examination)_
> 
> extract_rtv5.exe "Showstopper&Replay30xximage3.02.rtv" -p1 -e ./sys2/etc
> _(copy files into another folder for examination)_



I *strongly* advise *against* testing these ideas unless your Showstopper's HDD is *completely* backed-up (or you've already extracted *all* the shows you want to keep) *and* you have confidence in your ability to _*successfully*_ re-image your HDD. If you'd rather have a *working box* than a *door-stop* then *STOP NOW!*

_Still here?_ OK. This will require removing the HDD and rebooting your Showstopper *TWO TIMES*. The plan is to replace some useless commands or comments in ALL of the factory StartupScript files (I have no idea which one will be executed on boot) with commands of your own, while maintaining (or reducing?) the total filesize of each file (and using the DOS-style CR-LF convention (0x0D0A)). Then use extract_rtv to install (overwrite) our substitute StartupScript files onto the originals. Put the HDD back into your Showstopper and let it boot (which may be slower than usual not entirely successful). After waiting a reasonable length of time (you would know better than I, but I'm guessing 5-10 minutes max) unplug the Showstopper. Finally, remove the HDD and put it back into your computer. Replace ALL the StartupScript files with their originals. The results of your modified commands (like 'copy') in the StartupScript files should be apparent with a quick extract_rtv listing.


.../sys2/etc/StartupScript.Sutter3 (the useless green text is 394 bytes!):
Code:


Code:


;PTV/ShellScript
; watchdog must be the very first thing to start (duh!)
watchdog.task 60 3
;assert on
;
fstore disk-available
;
; cd to the active system directory and execute the one-shot
; startup script.  This must happen before the main startup
; script to insure that any disk/file reorg happens before
; things in the startup script go looking for them.
; The one-shot script should delete itself.
-cdsys
-script etc/StartupScriptOnce
-cd /
;
; continue with the main startup script
echo "SHELL: EXECUTING StartupScript"
;fsr -f 
;fsr -x
romupdate
fpgaupdate
-cdsys
-fstore update 0x42534352 os/rom/bootscreen.bmp
-cd /
mdir -i
errors.dll
tuner.dev
videosrc.dll
vbi.dev
mpegparse.dll
mpegdecoder.dev
CIO.task
standby init
SysLog.task
irrx.task
fp.task
irblaster.dev
AppShell.task
mpegaudioencoder.dev
mpegvideoencoder.dev
rtcsinit
breakifdebug
AppShell init
AppShell LoadStandardApps
echo "Welcome to ReplayTV"

The long comment alone is 272 bytes, more than enough to do some useful things. After removing enough useless text from each file you can add some lines of your own at the end. (You can put your commands anywhere, but I think your best chance is either at the very end or near the beginning. *I'm thinking that because this is a TEXT file the entire reported filesize will be read into memory for execution. You may want to pad the end of your modified scripts with spaces and carriage returns to fluff it up to the original size otherwise duplicate, incomplete, and/or corrupted commands at the end of the original file may be executed.*) _Henry, does extract_rtv nullify the target file's remaining contents when overwriting with a smaller file?_


Maybe try something like this (219 bytes):
Code:


Code:


cdsys
cp -f Customize/credits.txt OS/IRBlaster/C1982.OBJ
cp -f Customize/credits.txt OS/IRBlaster/C2000.OBJ
cp -f Customize/credits.txt OS/IRBlaster/S2000.OBJ
cp -f Setup/p-ir-blaster.panel OS/IRBlaster/IRBTable.txt
ptvio on

(Supposedly you can add a dash or hyphen ("-") at the beginning of each line to prevent errors from causing the script to terminate prematurely. The *-f* option may not be acceptable in the older shell.)


Explanations:


> Quote:
> go to current system directory (whichever system booted, the previous version is there as a backup)
> 
> copy a 325 byte file as a bogus C1982.OBJ
> 
> copy a 325 byte file as a bogus C2000.OBJ
> 
> copy a 325 byte file as a bogus S2000.OBJ
> 
> replace IRBTable.txt with a 2297 byte file (use extract_rtv to replace it with the original or your modified one)
> 
> turn ptvio on (I am still uncertain if 2K/3K's actually have this ability)



Now you have the option of using PTVIO in the future (are 2K/3K's capable of this?), 3 more 325-byte OBJ files (bigger than any factory OBJ) in your IRBlaster directory for future growth, and a 2297 byte IRBTable.txt to accommodate any possible future changes (especially after removing the comments).

*If* this works then you can replace one of the bogus files with the new DC50X OBJ, and add lots of code entries to the IRTable.txt if needed. Happy testing.


-eslave


----------



## mjdbb1

eslave,


Very interesting.....the only thing is I have no idea if the limit on the 'size' of the protocol is the actual file size of the OBJ file or some kind of hardware limitation. However I will try to test this out....I suppose that when this is all finished, I could test by using extract_rtv to extract one of the replaced OBJ files, and the contents should be like the credits.txt it was replaced with...


----------



## dontcareavs

Mike, I think the limitation Henry was referring to is extract_rtv's file over-writing abilities (cannot increase filesize due to black-magic in the file's directory entry). There may very well be another software or hardware bottleneck surrounding the S3C80 (or compatible) IR chip - I couldn't say for sure.


Yes, if you test copy the bogus files to your PC the contents should be identical to their arbitrary source. FYI, my script changes didn't actually *replace* any factory OBJ files, new files were *created* (something extract_rtv cannot do) in the IRBlaster directory. You still need to fill those bogus files with some meaningful content (and add them to IRBTable.txt). (Of course OBJ replacement alone would be easier if you don't want to muck with IRBTable.txt, but there's still a question about the format string.)


Also, I found some more factory OBJ files in another directory:


> Quote:
> 05/16/2001 17:48 116 ./user/mirror/system/data/S1076.OBJ
> 
> 05/16/2001 17:48 84 ./user/mirror/system/data/C0476.OBJ
> 
> 05/16/2001 17:48 23 ./user/mirror/system/data/C0770.OBJ
> 
> 05/16/2001 17:48 97 ./user/mirror/system/data/C0764.OBJ
> 
> 05/16/2001 17:48 1882 ./user/mirror/system/data/IRBTable.txt



(I don't know if these ever show-up in a list somewhere, or if they were accidentally misplaced. Maybe they didn't work, are duplicates, are from a older version DVR, or a newer 'test' version.)


I've updated my OBJ file with the smallest version I can produce while preserving all the 'Protocol Parameters', but its still larger than Rob's.


Ideally, modifying the StartupScript files should initially get 2K/3K users over the filesize/creation limitations of extract_rtv. I never said it would be pretty.







Though, after that I would probably use PTVIO to do any work.
_edit:_ It looks like some 3K users have known about this for years. See the last paragraph here - posted Fri Jan 18 02:28:20 2002 UTC (7 years, 7 months ago). I'm guessing _.../sys1/etc/StartupScript.Sutter3_ is the script to target.




> Quote:
> ...how it can download a file from "any old URL" since it is a dial up system? That is, if you tell it to download a file from a URL, does it dial out right there on the spot or does it remember it until the next net connect?



Henry, I have a feeling that httpget/httppost were intended for the sole use of the mothership (at the end of guide updates). If so your Showstopper would already be connected. It would be awfully clever of the box to remember a download for later. I also doubt a dial-up connection could be established fast enough to satisfy any potential watchdogs or timeouts. So executing the command any time you feel like it may not work. Oh, wait! FlipFlop has already explained this: _(Johnny-on-the-spot I am not.)_


> Quote:
> You need to enable the shell console on the serial port ( http://members.cox.net/seanriddle/replayshell.html ), then use the shell to force a network connection ('connect' / 'disconnect' commands) and use the 'httpget' command to get the file. Once you have a shell you can also move files around and/or manually edit text files as needed.


(At least now I know where I got the idea that 2K/3K's also have PTVIO capability. I was beginning to feel confused.)


-eslave


----------



## Ghoul

To use the C2009fi.rid file (as is), do I also need to install the ircodes and ircodesRaw file? I'm a little confused if all three are needed or only the rid file if you build one by hand using the tools mentioned in the ReadME. I'm using the 237 rid file now and it works well. Thank you so much!


Also, can I run a cable directly from the IR blaster port on the Replay directly into the Blaster in port on the pace box? I'm thinking not but...


The other thing I noticed is that I get the nice blue no signal screen before each channel change. Is that normal?


----------



## mjdbb1

Ghoul,


I can't speak for your first questions, but regarding the blue screen before channel change...I noticed the same thing the last time I had to change blaster codes when I got a new box. I fixed it by hitting Zones while at the IR blaster code selection screen, which brings up a fine tuning menu. I don't remember which it was exactly, and am not at home right now to look, but you can adjust the delay between sending signals, which fixed it for me.


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ghoul* /forum/post/17046958
> 
> 
> Also, can I run a cable directly from the IR blaster port on the Replay directly into the Blaster in port on the pace box? I'm thinking not but...



Most likely that port is also an IR Blaster output for the Pace box to control an external VCR. Most Pace boxes have VCR outputs and then the blaster port is to control the VCR...


I know when I looked at the instructions for my pace box, it almost read like that was some kind of input, so I tried hooking it up directly to the Replay to no avail. But, when I read the part about controlling an external VCR, it became clear that it's an output port...


Henry


----------



## Ghoul

I poked around in there but nothing I did made a difference. I changed it to force three digits and no return. The odd thing is the way it is behaving is that its as if the replay turns off the RF input then turns it back on. I would think I would see some of the previous channel before the new one is buffered as the DTA does not ever not put out a signal. It is tolerable this way but I didn't see anyone else complain about this so I wondered if there was another step I missed.


This is a 5040 unit.


According to this: http://www.digitalnetworksna.com/sup....asp?docID=223 


It is the Response Delay I want to play with. I tried a lot of combinations, even 9999 which should be almost 10 seconds but I still see it. I have a few other 5040s I need to patch with this so maybe this one is a bit corrupted.


----------



## Ghoul

The IR on on the pace box is surely for an input if you want to hide the box behind the tv or something, there is an illustration to that effect as well.


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ghoul* /forum/post/17048647
> 
> 
> The IR on on the pace box is surely for an input if you want to hide the box behind the tv or something, there is an illustration to that effect as well.



That's what I thought on mine as well, according to the instructions. But, it just wasn't so. Does yours have the ability to setup VCR recordings? If so, that's probably what it is really for...


Henry


----------



## Ghoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdonzis* /forum/post/17050383
> 
> 
> That's what I thought on mine as well, according to the instructions. But, it just wasn't so. Does yours have the ability to setup VCR recordings? If so, that's probably what it is really for...
> 
> 
> Henry



The DC50X doesn't have VCR capabilities.. The remote controls the TV power/volume and the DC50X. The sensor is for extension of the IR receiver as I've used it like that before.


Granted, I would have hoped Comcast has a DTA that could control the VCR but I don't recall ever seeing one in real life. The VCR usually controls the cable box, not the other way round


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ghoul* /forum/post/17050808
> 
> 
> Granted, I would have hoped Comcast has a DTA that could control the VCR but I don't recall ever seeing one in real life. The VCR usually controls the cable box, not the other way round



Well, all the different STBs that we have available for Time Warner Cable in San Antonio (Pace and Scientific Atlanta) have composite outputs for running a VCR and when you go into the channel guide you can select a show for recording, which locks the STB to be powered on and tuned to that station for the duration of that show's airing. In addition, if you program the STB for the brand of VCR connected, it will control the VCR to record. They have several different models of STBs, some for SD and some for HD, and they all have this capability...


Henry


----------



## dontcareavs

Ghoul, sorry for the delay. I've been re-arranging partitions and testing other OS's on my primary machine.


Only C0237 is 'stand-alone' as it replaces a factory code (already in the list). If you're using C2009 then you *DO* need to install the other 2 files ('ircodes' and 'ircodesRaw') into the irbdata folder. Did you find a way to select cable code 2009 without them? You can use FlipFlop's original instructions if you like.


The 'blackout' period, or "blue screen", you mentioned is a known RTV quirk .


> Quote:
> *Response Delay: (milliseconds)*
> 
> This determines how long the ReplayTV will wait before acknowledging that a successful channel change has occurred Changing this response can prevent the "No Video Signal" blue screen from appearing on some cable boxes and satellite receivers.



I can remember setting this on a friends 4K once, but I think it just increased the lag-time before returning to video (on the s-video input #2). I can vaguely recall reading somewhere (when my RTV was new) that some people complained there was a upper-limit on some delays, but I don't remember what those limits may have been. 9999 sounds a little high.










BTW, my fine-tuning settings (which I never set myself) are:

Send Enter: Yes

Min Digits: 1

Inter-Action Delay: 200

Response Delay: 0(I get the blue screen too. It doesn't bother me.)

Pre-Command Delay: 0

Inter-Command Delay: 200

My home-made IR-blaster has been taped to the DTA's ir-receiver window without issue for over 2 months now. Ok, it misses about 3 to 5 channel changes a week, but that's about as often as the DTA locks-up on me anyway.


Months ago I found some info about programming the DTA's remote and locking the volume control to your TV or DTA.


-eslave


----------



## sfogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schmidrj* /forum/post/17021564
> 
> 
> I have a Mac, and I can have uploaded the RID file to a photo section on my ReplayTV. But darn it, I can figure out after reading through these gazillion posts on this thread on how to install that file using a Mac!



Do you have Parallels? I just went through this.


I used the linux-cd-image-2.5.5d.iso (referenced in this thread) and modified it by adding the C0237fi.rid file into the RID-Install directory on that iso then changed the shellcmds file to what is copied below. I also put the C0237fi.rid file in the photo/install directory on the replay that I created though DVArchive. It also appeared the linux boot CD copied the C0237fi.rid files directly itself. (To modify the ISO I used MagicISO in Windows running in Parallels)


After that be sure you have a DHCP server running on your network. The set Parallels to boot the CD with networking set to bridged mode for whichever network adapter you are using on your Mac (Airport or Ethernet) so that the Linux boot will get a local address on the network.


When the boot processes tells you what IP address to use in the replaytv just go change the replaytv network settings to set the two DNS addresses to the IP address the linux boot gave you. After you do that and are back to live TV just do 243-Zones to Net Connect. After it completes you should have a CPU meter and clock up on screen which you can toggle in that menu. Reboot the replay and the new codes should work.


I also set the shellcmds file to hopefully get the serial port working for control if needed but I haven't tested that yet.


On my Intel mac I tried booting the Linux CD directly through the startup disc and it does in fact boot but it doesn't have drivers for the actual network adapter in my Mac.


Thanks to all in this thread!


Shawn




shellcmds:


AppShell ToggleClock

cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/C0237fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C0237fi.rid

cdsys modules

load HWDebug.out

IRMTS

ptvio on

AppShell ToggleCpuMeter


----------



## jillako

Hello all,


Thanks for all the information in here. It's great to know that the ReplayTV community still has much moxie









I have a RTV 5040 and am attempting to get the C0237fi.rid file to replace the existing Pace code. Still no luck though. So, a couple of questions from someone attempting this for the first time -


1. I copied the file over to the RTV using DVArchive (to an "install" folder under the Photos). I have WiRNS working (I know this from seeing the log when the RTV connects). My approach is to add the following line to my shellcmds file and force the ReplayTV to connect.


cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/C0237fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C0237fi.rid


Is this correct?

How can I tell if the file has been replaced?


2. I am not using the method suggested by sfogg, however I am curious as to the purpose of the other commands in his script



> Quote:
> AppShell ToggleClock
> 
> cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/C0237fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C0237fi.rid
> 
> cdsys modules
> 
> load HWDebug.out
> 
> IRMTS
> 
> ptvio on
> 
> AppShell ToggleCpuMeter



I understand the copy command. What are the other lines doing? Do I need them?


Another related question - I am setting the Pace box up as a "analog cable box" in RTV. Is this correct?


Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jillako* /forum/post/17089478
> 
> 
> Another related question - I am setting the Pace box up as a "analog cable box" in RTV. Is this correct?



It's correct if you want to record using the RF output of the Pace box going into the Antennae input of the RTV using channel 3 or 4 (analog) which probably means that you won't record stereo audio. If you are using the composite or S-Video inputs, then you want to use "digital cable box" to get stereo audio recording and better quality video recording...


Henry


----------



## jillako

Thanks, I am using the RF output.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdonzis* /forum/post/17089538
> 
> 
> It's correct if you want to record using the RF output of the Pace box going into the Antennae input of the RTV using channel 3 or 4 (analog) which probably means that you won't record stereo audio. If you are using the composite or S-Video inputs, then you want to use "digital cable box" to get stereo audio recording and better quality video recording...
> 
> 
> Henry


----------



## sfogg

"2. I am not using the method suggested by sfogg, however I am curious as to the purpose of the other commands in his script "


The first and last lines just turn on a clock and CPU meter overlay to give feedback that the script has run. If you see them your script has run, if not it hasn't. The other lines enable the second serial port which can also be used to control the ReplayTV.


When you setup the PACE box you want to set it as a digital cable box so you get the correct channel lineup. If your replaytv is already set to use 0237 after you do the net connect try booting the replaytv to get it active.


Shawn


----------



## jillako

Thanks Shawn. I added the lines for the clock and cpu meter overlay and got confirmation that the script did indeed execute. The blaster didn't appear to work yet, however a restart of the RTV has gotten it to work.

Thanks for the help all, happy to have my RTV functioning again!


----------



## Prootwadl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jillako* /forum/post/17089478
> 
> 
> I have a RTV 5040 and am attempting to get the C0237fi.rid file to replace the existing Pace code. Still no luck though. So, a couple of questions from someone attempting this for the first time -
> 
> 
> 1. I copied the file over to the RTV using DVArchive (to an "install" folder under the Photos). I have WiRNS working (I know this from seeing the log when the RTV connects). My approach is to add the following line to my shellcmds file and force the ReplayTV to connect.
> 
> 
> cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/C0237fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C0237fi.rid
> 
> 
> Is this correct?
> 
> How can I tell if the file has been replaced?



I just went through this process last night. Successfully, I might add, after I realized that I had to reboot my ReplayTV 5040 in order to get the IR Blaster to work properly.










I did this to verify the load. In WiRNS shellcmds:


cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/C0237fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C0237fi.rid

cp -f /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C0237fi.rid /name/storage/Photo/install/LOADED.rid


When I saw the LOADED.rid file show up in my Photo/Install directory via DVArchive, I knew the shellcmds had worked! I also saw the shellcmds line in the WiRNS log file, but that didn't prove anything to me...










I set my Pace DC50X up as Comcast Digital. The first real test is when I get home tonight ... hopefully my recordings worked.







I duplicated them on my Comcast DVR (Motorola DCH3416, I think) just in case...


----------



## hdonzis

I just want to let everyone know that WiRNS has the same capability to upload/download/view the Photo directory as DVArchive. I don't know if it didn't have the capability back when these instructions were first written. But, if you're going to use WiRNS to execute the shell commands, then you might as well use WiRNS to upload the files to the Photo directory, too. Seems kind of silly to have to go through two different applications in order to update the files...


Henry


----------



## Prootwadl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdonzis* /forum/post/17148290
> 
> 
> I just want to let everyone know that WiRNS has the same capability to upload/download/view the Photo directory as DVArchive. I don't know if it didn't have the capability back when these instructions were first written. But, if you're going to use WiRNS to execute the shell commands, then you might as well use WiRNS to upload the files to the Photo directory, too. Seems kind of silly to have to go through two different applications in order to update the files...
> 
> 
> Henry



I did things in the following order:


(1) Installed DVArchive on several boxes over a year ago.









(2) Read about Comcast's Digital Adapters in this forum.

(3) Was mailed a DC50X by Comcast.

(4) Read the DC50X instructions here.

(5) Used an existing DVARchive to transfer the file to my ReplayTV.

(6) Installed WiRNS, not knowing much about it.

(7) Discovered that it, too, would perform the copy. But it was done.










I should take the time at this point to thank all of the people responsible for the wonderful software and other resources that ReplayTV owners can take advantage of. DVArchive, WiRNS, Poopli, the 0237 .rid file, everything, is absolutely WONDERFUL, and those things really do help to keep the wonderful ReplayTV hardware alive.


Thank you everyone!


----------



## hdonzis

That's fine. My only point was that you can't do much with the file by just copying it on the machine (unless you're running the serial PTVIO). So, if you're going to have to install WiRNS to get the file into the system partition, then you might as well use WiRNS to copy the file. I just don't want anyone who's attempting this for the first time to think that they need to install DVArchive as well as WiRNS. It's a lot just to get WiRNS installed, so once it's working you might as well use it to copy the file to the Photo partition...


Henry


----------



## drsarcasm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gsulliva* /forum/post/16804050
> 
> 
> Well I got it to work after fixing my photo partition.
> 
> 
> What I did was take Flip Flop's Bootable CD (linux-cd-image-2.5.5d.iso) and edited it with MagicISO. So I put dontcareavs new RID file (C2009fi.rid) onto the CD and edited the shellcmds file so it now had the copy for C2009fi.rid.
> 
> 
> Booted the CD via the directions, changed my ReplayTV cablebox code to 2009.
> 
> 
> DONE, its works. But comcast still sucks (not a ReplayTV issue).
> 
> 
> 
> If someone could tell me how to upload the CD ISO to SourceForge, I could add it there.
> 
> 
> Thanks again everyone.



Any chance you could upload that iso somewhere? I'm having troubles trying to edit it.


----------



## milesprower

Ditto. I am able to used Flip Flops ISO to boot a pc and see my ReplayTV, but I am confused on what/how to edit it properly.


----------



## milesprower

OK - I finally got it to work. I used Flip Flop's ISO on an older computer and it found the ReplayTV over the network. It automatically created a new folder called install in the photo partition and copied the embedded .rid, ircodes, ircodesRaw, and shellcmd files.


I then used DVArchive to copy the shellcmd file on another computer where I edited it with Textpad. I replaced the C1001fi.rid file with C2009fi.rid and saved with the same name (shellcmd). I have attached the edited shellcmd file.


I used DVArchive to delete all files in the install folder. Then copied the edited shellcmd file and the three files that dontcareavs provided in post 32 to the install folder.


Next, I manually set both DNS settings on my ReplayTV to the IP of the PC running Flip Flop's ISO. Did a net connect. Saw both the clock and CPU meter.


Reset my antenna/catv settings to digital cable box. Selected PACE with code 2009. Then rebooted the ReplayTV and now it works.


I get the blue screen when changing channels, but it works. Tried fine tuning the IR Blaster settings but did not notice any difference.

 

shellcmds.zip 0.259765625k . file


----------



## drsarcasm

Hi, I finally got it working using the C2009fi.rid and your shellcmd file. So since a number of people were instrumental in putting this all together:



"All I wanna' do is to thank you,

Even though I don't know who you are,

You let me change channels,

Without a CABLE CARD!!!"


Yes, I know that's really bad, but I couldn't resist











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milesprower* /forum/post/17158205
> 
> 
> I then used DVArchive to copy the shellcmd file on another computer where I edited it with Textpad. I replaced the C1001fi.rid file with C2009fi.rid and saved with the same name (shellcmd). I have attached the edited shellcmd file.
> 
> 
> I used DVArchive to delete all files in the install folder. Then copied the edited shellcmd file and the three files that dontcareavs provided in post 32 to the install folder.
> 
> 
> Reset my antenna/catv settings to digital cable box. Selected PACE with code 2009. Then rebooted the ReplayTV and now it works.


----------



## miamiman67

I cant seem to be able to get this to work. I booted an old PC into Linux with the ISO. I used DVArchive to delete the files that were put into the install directory. I then put the edited shellcmd file which references the 2009fi.rid file and the other 2 ir files and the 2009fi.rid file. There are these 4 files in the install directory.


On the ReplayTV, I do a Netconnect to the ISO Linux server running and then select the 2009 code under digital cable TV boxes. I reboot the ReplayTV and have the IR blaster directly at the attached IR input cable from the Comvast DCT50 box. I have checked the IR output with a camera and that's okay. The channels will only change with the Comcast remote - not with the signals sent from the ReplayTV. Did I miss something?


It seems incredulous because I can see the 2009 code and select it. I think that that means that the 2009 file has been installed into the ReplayTV's system area. Very frustrating, but if you guys got this to work, then I will perservere, unfortunately, I'm out of ideas right now.


Thanks for everything done to date! Maybe I need to wait for a complete ISO image ready to go and run...


m-man

3 ReplayTVs (5xxx) running 1 TB of video throughout the house now confounded with Comcast...


----------



## miamiman67

done!


----------



## oratzk

Hello all,


I have read the instructions up and down for uploading the Pace 0237 RID file and can't get to the final step.


I skipped the DV Archive approach and used WiRNS (cool program, amazing that I've never come across it in over 7 years of Replays) to move the new 0237 RID file (from the zip file) over to my two 5XXX units and can see it in the photo folders. For the life of me I can't figure out the last step to move it into the hidden folder. I put the provided text into the shellcmds file and rebooted the PC and Replays a number of times. The Replays are seeing the new cable signal but the IR blaster is having no effect. I don't think I fully understand the copy shellcmd step. Is this the correct statement to put in the shellcmds file?


cp -f /name/storage/Photo/C0237fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C0237fi.rid


Do you have to tell WiRNS to run it on reboot? Also, do you use it as-is or replace any words with the name of your Replay? If not, how does it know which Replay to work with?


Lots of questions that I hope are easy to answer.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Walburga

Did you change the DNS on the Replays to to IP of the WiRNS box?


You need to do that for WiRNS to be able to intercept and proxy the net connect by the Replays.


Once you have DNS pointing to WiRNS (and have WiRNS running), force a Net Connect on the Replays. That will make the Replays download and run the shellcmds file during the connection process.


If everything goes correctly, at the end of it, the Replay should pop up the Time and CPU usage on the TV screen - that's a visual sign to tell you it ran the commands you added (2 of the commands are to show those two things).


Do you see them?


--Walburga


----------



## oratzk

Thanks. Yes, I've switched the IP and WiRNs happily sees them. I get to the end of the Net Connect (done via 243 Zones) and don't see anything new.


Did I have the command correct? It's the only line in the shellcmds file.


----------



## Walburga

Oh, sorry - I assumed you were using one of the scripts that has multiple lines, of which the first and last are the commands to toggle the Clock and CPU usage monitor.


If you only added the copy command by itself, you won't get the visual confirmation.


Just to male sure the copy is actually completing, try editing your shellcmds to:
Code:


Code:


AppShell ToggleClock
cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/C0237fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C0237.rid
AppShell ToggleCpuMeter

If you see both Clock and CPU usage on screen afterwards, shellcmds ran properly. If just the Clock, the copy failed for some reason or another.


If it did succeed, and the IR blaster still isn't working after you've changed to that code on the Replay, it's not the copy that's your issue.. maybe you have a bad IR Blaster or it's not positioned correctly?


--Walburga


----------



## ClearToLand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oratzk* /forum/post/17258411
> 
> 
> ...*I skipped the DV Archive approach and used WiRNS*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Walburga* /forum/post/17259666
> 
> 
> ...Just to male sure the copy is actually completing, try editing your shellcmds to:
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> AppShell ToggleClock
> cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/C0237fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C0237.rid
> AppShell ToggleCpuMeter
Click to expand...


Since he didn't use the FlipFlop ISO CD, his source file(s) are probably in /name/storage/Photo/, not /name/storage/Photo/*install*/


More important than DVArchive vs WiRNS, is WiRNS vs FlipFlop's ISO CD.


Also, the destination filename is incorrect:
Code:


Code:


AppShell ToggleClock
cp -f /name/storage/Photo/C0237fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C0237fi.rid
AppShell ToggleCpuMeter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oratzk* /forum/post/17258411
> 
> 
> ...*For the life of me I can't figure out the last step to move it into the hidden folder. I put the provided text into the shellcmds file and rebooted the PC and Replays a number of times. The Replays are seeing the new cable signal but the IR blaster is having no effect. I don't think I fully understand the copy shellcmd step*...



The AppShell commands are acting as DEBUG DISPLAY statements (i.e. visual feedback):
*AppShell ToggleClock* -> shellcmd has begun executing

.
*AppShell ToggleCpuMeter* -> shellcmd has SUCCESSFULLY completed executing

If you see the CLOCK, the shellcmd was found and run. If you don't, you have to troubleshoot your DNS settings, script location, etc...


If you see the CPUMETER, the shellcmd completed SUCCESSFULLY. If you don't, you have to troubleshoot your script contents (spelling, uppercase vs lowercase, file names, file locations, etc...)


If you look back in this thread, most, if not all, of these potential errors have been discussed.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oratzk* /forum/post/17258411
> 
> 
> ...If not, *how does it know which Replay to work with?*



It works with whatever ReplayTV is pointing to the WiRNS PC and forced to 'Net Connect'. Sounds like you missed the "Temporarily change the DNS setting on your ReplayTV to point to the WiRNS PC". Then, when you see the CLOCK and the CPUMETER, you'll know that the script executed SUCCESSFULLY. One more reboot of the ReplayTV and the new C0237 option should be available.


----------



## cybernut2000

You guys are absolutely amazing!!! Pure genious!


Is there a simple way to do this? I got nauseous reading all the tech posts and i have a tech background. Felt really small 


I called ReplayTV and was told that they have no intentions of ever releasing an IR code update to control this new box. This should be relatively easy for them to implement. I also called Comcast and no dice. Seems the only way they are going to be forced to do the right thing is if either a lawsuit compels them or the FCC.


Is there anyone who can put together a step by step, play by play guide with all the files necessary for people on different platforms with a limited tech background? I'm on an iMac myself but a powerpc one. Also need to know if there is a replacement option for the Ir cables that came with the Replay as i have misplaced mine.


----------



## oratzk

Walburga and ClearToLand,


Thank you both so much for getting me on the right path. I had been getting the clock to display but not the CPU meter and once I made the suggested couple of changes to the shellcmd, success! Of course it took a couple of reboots to get it to take but all is well. I now have one DTA working well with our primary Replay and soon as the IR Blaster I ordered from eBay arrives I'll get the other set up.


Once again, this group has have saved our Replays from extinction. Woo Hoo.


Kudos to you both and the authors of the original script.


----------



## ClearToLand

FYI (from *AVS Forum: DVD Recorders* ):


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skihoodoo* /forum/post/17317685
> 
> 
> here is a email that was sent to comcast Employees
> 
> 
> RE: Content Protection Rollout
> 
> 
> As part of Project Cavalry, Comcast began deploying digital transport adapters, or DTAs, to provide Comcast's Expanded Basic analog customers with digital service. Since the start of Project Cavalry, Comcast had to turn off encryption (also known as digital content protection) on Expanded Basic channels for a limited period of time. Due to a recent FCC ruling, Comcast is now able to deploy digital content protection technology to DTAs. Comcast has begun notifying customers about its plans to turn on digital content protection on DTAs that have been deployed to date.
> 
> 
> When It's Happening
> 
> 
> For our Region, the encryption process begins on November 10th. Customers are starting to receive notification this week via notices in local newspapers. In addition, customers that we have identified as being impacted by the encryption will receive additional notices starting next week through the encryption period. We are planning to encrypt channels in two groups on November 10th and 17th.
> 
> 
> Receiving In-the-Clear Channels
> 
> 
> In-the-clear channels are channels that a customer receives via their QAM TV tuner and not via their digital device. In order to receive the in the clear digital channels, a customer with a QAM TV would have had to scan for channels using the on-screen menus included with their TV during the brief window of time the channels were unencrypted. If a customer with a QAM TV never re-scanned for channels following the start of Project Cavalry in a market, they likely had not been receiving any digital channels, and would be receiving only the Limited Basic analog channels on their TV.
> 
> 
> Non-Impacted Customers
> 
> 
> The following groups of customers are not impacted by the content protection process.
> 
> 
> ü Any customer TV connected to a digital device
> 
> Customers with TVs connected to a cable box, DTA or CableCard will experience no loss of channels or service with the implementation of digital content protection.
> 
> 
> ü Limited Basic Customers (who do not have QAM TVs)
> 
> Customers with only Limited Basic service will not experience a disruption in service during Comcast's latest network enhancement.
> 
> 
> Potentially Impacted Customers
> 
> 
> At-Risk Customers are any customers who have a QAM tuner TV not connected to digital device. This includes these three situations:
> 
> 
> û QAM TVs with Expanded Basic or Digital Starter level of service NOT connected to a digital device
> 
> After the encryption process, these customers will need a digital device to view all channels in their package.
> 
> 
> û QAM TVs receiving over-the-air HD channels
> 
> These customers will no longer be able to view over-the-air high-definition broadcast channels without adding an A/B switch. [more info]
> 
> 
> û QAM TVs with Limited Basic service that have been receiving Expanded Basic channels in the clear
> 
> 
> These customers will not be able to receive the Expanded Basic channel lineup without upgrading their level of service and obtaining a digital device.
> 
> 
> FAQs and Employee Talking Points
> 
> 
> What is a QAM Tuner?
> 
> 
> · A QAM tuner is a device present in some televisions that allows the TV to receive in-the-clear digital channels without a digital cable box.
> 
> 
> · In some cases, QAM tuners on HDTVs allow customers to receive over-the-air HD channels. Typically these channels include local affiliates for CBS, NBC, ABC and FOX. Once a DTA or a Standard Definition digital cable box is connected to a television, the customer with a QAM tuner will have to use an A/B switch to continue viewing over-air HD programming on their television. Or, a customer can receive even more HD programming by upgrading to an HD capable cable box from Comcast.
> 
> 
> What does a customer watching Expanded Basic cable channels via a QAM TV not attached to a digital device have to do?
> 
> 
> In order to receive Expanded Basic or higher service, customers must have Comcast digital equipment, either a DTA, digital cable box, or CableCard from Comcast connected to their TV.
> 
> 
> · Expanded Basic customers are eligible for 1 digital cable box and up to 2 DTAs at no additional charge.
> 
> 
> · Digital Starter or above customers are eligible for up to 2 DTAs, at no additional charge/included with the service.
> 
> 
> · If the customer wants to upgrade to HD service, an HD capable digital cable box or CableCard on a CableCard compatible device is required. There will be an additional monthly charge for this.
> 
> 
> Why is Comcast implementing digital content protection now? And why are QAM tuners impacted now?
> 
> 
> We have always protected the content on our service. Many of our programming contracts require that we protect our channels from unauthorized viewing.
> 
> 
> For a brief period of time, certain customers with QAM TVs may have temporarily been able to access channels that they had not subscribed to, or channels that require a box to view them. For these customers, we are providing three digital devices at no additional cost to receive Expanded Basic channels. It is important to note that all other non-cable operators require a box to receive these same services.
> 
> 
> Will customers need equipment if they have a digital TV with a QAM tuner?
> 
> 
> Yes. At the completion of Comcast's latest network enhancement, customers will need equipment on all TVs to receive any channels above the Limited Basic level of service. Comcast currently plans to make the Limited Basic level of service available in analog format, with no equipment required. Furthermore, Limited Basic customers with QAM TVs will be able to view Limited Basic digital channels without additional equipment. We are providing Expanded Basic customers with three digital devices at no additional cost.
> 
> 
> How many Comcast customers have QAM tuner televisions and/or will be impacted?
> 
> 
> There is no way of knowing how many of our customers own QAM tuner televisions; however, the universe of impacted customers is likely very small. In order to receive the in the clear digital channels, a customer with a QAM TV would have had to scan for channels using the on-screen menus included with their TV during a small window of time during Project Cavalry.
> 
> 
> Do other video providers, such as DirecTV or DISH use digital content protection to encrypt channels?
> 
> 
> Yes. All video providers are contractually required to protect the content they distribute from unauthorized reception. There are a variety of technologies used, which is why the equipment used is typically specific to a service provider.
> 
> 
> What will a customer watching Expanded Basic cable channels via a QAM tuner TV not attached to a digital device see after digital content protection is turned on?
> 
> 
> If service is interrupted on a QAM tuner television, channels may be displayed in several different ways, depending on the manufacturer/make of the TV. Some TVs may display a blue screen, some will display snow and some may broadcast the TV manufacturer's message.
> 
> 
> If customers currently have Comcast Expanded Basic service and receive broadcast high-definition (HD) channels with their QAM tuner TV, how will this be affected by using a DTA?
> 
> 
> These customers will no longer be able to view over-the-air high-definition broadcast channels without adding an A/B switch. Comcast will provide everything necessary to continue viewing these channels to these customers at no additional charge (an A/B switch, splitter and the appropriate cables). Customers can pick these up at their local Comcast office or order a self-install kit from our national support center.
> 
> 
> Additionally, Comcast offers HD cable boxes for a monthly equipment fee, which provides access to cable networks in HD, and over 1,000 HD choices.
> 
> 
> Limited Basic customers with a QAM TV would continue to be able to view broadcast HD channels without Comcast equipment. There is no charge for HD content only equipment.


*Reference:* *E-Mail to Comcast Employees Regarding Clear QAM and Digital Encryption* 


Over the past year or so, I bought two DVDRs with NTSC / ATSC / QAM tuners *SPECIFICALLY* for the purpose of experimenting with 'Digital OTA' (ATSC) and recording Clear QAM (QAM).
*Sadly*, Cable TV is mimicking Satellite TV (STB *REQUIRED* per receiver - i.e. TV, ReplayTV, TiVo, VCR, DVDR, etc...)
*Luckily*, INEXPENSIVE CECBs / STBs *WERE* available to convert 'Digital OTA' into both Analog RF and Composite w/Stereo for 'antiques' (like our ReplayTVs) to continue using.

THANK YOU to the HACKERS who figured out HOW to control / 'IR Blast' them...


----------



## mulox

Great job guys, thanks for all the great contributions. I have owned 4 5xxx series units for over 7 years now and glad to see a lot of folks hanging on to these like me. I have used DVarchive for years, upgraded all four of my RTVs with 300gb+ hard drives, and consider myself fairly advanced in technical skills. I have never used WiRNS before, and it looks like a pretty cool little utility.


I had no problems getting the 0237 RID in an install folder on my 5040. Although I suspected I may have issues trying to install WiRNS on my Windows7 Ultimate (64-bit) machine. It actually seems to run ok, as I can get to everything in a browser window (configuration/administration, etc.), but I cannot get the WiRNSmon service to start (keep getting crash errors) and thus no little W in a circle in sys tray.


I tried installing WiRNS on Virtual XP mode, and that worked (but XP mode uses NAT by default for the network adapter, so I had to switch it to host adapter to get on the same subnet). I also disabled the WinXP firewall, then went to my 5040 and manually changed DNS1 and DNS2 to the WiRNS IP address and did the netconnect, but I only saw the clock, not the cpu meter when it all finished, so the copy failed, same issue as Oratzk.


Here is what I have in the shellcmds now:

AppShell ToggleClock

cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/C0237fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C0237fi.rid

AppShell ToggleCpuMeter


----------



## mulox

Ok, after a couple of reboots, this time I was able to see the cpu meter and clock, so I thought everything was ok. I even added the extra line in to copy a LOADED.rid file back in the same directory under Photos as someone on a previous page did. I changed the RTV to Digital converter, Pace, 0237 and rebooted twice and it's not working for me. I am using a brand new OEM IR blaster and I even tried playing with moving it around the front of the DTA... no dice.


So I decided to load DVarchive and check the photo/install directory for my LOADED file and there is nothing there... no files, and even the install directory is gone! ??


When I try to create a new directory called 'install' DVA won't let me, I assume because it's still there, but I just cannot see it??


EDIT: I went over to the RTV and used the photo viewer, and I see the folder is there, so it must be a DVA issue? Anyway, back to why it's not working for me... is it possible that since I had already selected 0237 before I ran the script, that the Replay OS had lock on the file to keep it from being overwritten?


----------



## ClearToLand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mulox* /forum/post/17385163
> 
> 
> Ok, after a couple of reboots, this time I was able to see the cpu meter and clock, so I thought everything was ok. *I even added the extra line in to copy a LOADED.rid file back in the same directory under Photos* as someone on a previous page did...



Post YOUR *shellcmds* script inside CODE tags.


To BACKUP, I use:
Code:


Code:


AppShell ToggleClock
mkdir -p /name/storage/Photo/Backup11
AppShell ToggleMemMeter
cp -f /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irbdata/ircodes /name/storage/Photo/Backup11/ircodes
AppShell ToggleNetworkMeter
cp -f /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irbdata/ircodesRaw /name/storage/Photo/Backup11/ircodesRaw
AppShell TogglePositionMeter
cp -f /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C0237fi.rid /name/storage/Photo/Backup11/C0237fi.rid
AppShell ToggleCpuMeter

For my next 'device' (CECB), I'll change '/name/storage/Photo/Backup*11*' to '/name/storage/Photo/Backup*12*'. ('IF EXISTS... ...FI' is getting just too complicated for a 'One-Shot'!







)


To LOAD, I use:
Code:


Code:


AppShell ToggleClock
cp -f /name/storage/Photo/Pace_DC50X/C0237fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C0237fi.rid
AppShell ToggleCpuMeter

I like IDENTIFYING what the RID controls, for future reference.


I use DVArchive to create the '*Pace_DC50X*' Folder and IMPORT the RID. I plan on experimenting with several CECBs next.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mulox* /forum/post/17385163
> 
> 
> ...I changed the RTV to *Digital converter, Pace, 0237* and rebooted twice and it's not working for me. *I am using a brand new OEM IR blaster* and I even tried playing with moving it around the front of the DTA... no dice...



Do you see flashes from the IR Blaster when viewing it from a digital camera?


BTW, on my 5XXXs, under Digital there's no Pace - just:
General Instruments
Motorola
Other

Try *Other*, then 0237. Don't forget *Keep all settings*; then the re-boot.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mulox* /forum/post/17385163
> 
> 
> ...So I decided to load DVarchive and check the photo/install directory for my LOADED file and *there is nothing there*... no files, and even the install directory is gone! ??



Right-click on the ReplayTV and choose '*Refresh Guide*' to load the photos.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mulox* /forum/post/17385163
> 
> 
> ...*When I try to create a new directory called 'install' DVA won't let me, I assume because it's still there, but I just cannot see it??*



Yep.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mulox* /forum/post/17385163
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> EDIT: I went over to the RTV and used the photo viewer, and I see the folder is there, so it must be a DVA issue? Anyway, back to why it's not working for me... *is it possible that since I had already selected 0237 before I ran the script, that the Replay OS had lock on the file to keep it from being overwritten?*



No.

*Troubleshooting Tips (easier than re-typing):*
 *Adding RID File to 4500's - HELP NEEDED* 

.
 *I am so lost, digital stream converter with showstopper 2000*
*My Notes:* *[How-Do-I] Control My NEW OTA / CABLE Digital STB With My OLD ReplayTV?*


----------



## mulox

Thanks for all the tips ClearToLand, very useful.


Ok, I went back and looked at it again, and here is what I showed under Setup:

Change ANT/CATV-->Digital Cable Box-->Comcast-->Other-->Continue when ready screen.


Then the next screen displays all the manufacturers and Pace is selected by default. The next screen says "Code Set Selection" and has the options Custom, 0237, and Other, with a message that says "to keep the customized 237 code, select Custom"


Anyway, I selected the default, which I assume was already loaded, but maybe not. Then (*without rebooting*) I decided to check the IR blaster with a camera and did see it flashing. I tried holding the IR bead out about 1 foot away from the DTA and wha-la, it worked! For some reason it will not work when taped on the unit itself, but will when it's sitting about 2-12 inches away from it... odd. Just glad I finally got it working!!


Now that it's running, a few notes on functionality...


1. I do get about a 4-5 second delay changing channels, which I gather is the annoyance we are doomed to live with on these units, but I didn't see the ResponseDelay parameter in the 243 zones menu... is it in another menu?


2. While I noticed that I could get to channels over 100, when using the channel up/down button, some channels repeated. For example, from CSPAN on 104, pressing + channel goes up to 107, but the actual channel displayed is still CSPAN. This repeats for a few channels (I assume these are ones I am not supposed to get) and then at some point it syncs back up with the correct channel. So I guess I need to manually remove those channels within the ReplayTV.


3. I noticed 3-4 channels that had no audio whatsoever... very strange... ???


----------



## pdellera




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mulox* /forum/post/17391742
> 
> 
> 1. I do get about a 4-5 second delay changing channels, which I gather is the annoyance we are doomed to live with on these units, but I didn't see the ResponseDelay parameter in the 243 zones menu... is it in another menu?



You have to press 243 Zones from within either the "Code Set Selection" screen or the "IR Blaster Test" screen. For example, to get to the IR Blaster Fine Tune screen if you're using the new IR codes designated as 2009:
*Main Menu*

Select Setup
*Setup*

Select Network and Input Settings
*Setup Summary*

Select Change ANT/CATV
*Connections to ReplayTV*

Select Digital Cable box
*Digital Cable Providers*

Select [your service provider]
*Cable Box Brand*

Select Other
*Available Code Sets*

If Custom is highlighted and the screen says "Press SELECT to keep the customized settings for code set 2009", leave the selection there. If not, then highlight but don't select 2009.


Here is where 243 Zones will bring up the IR Blaster Fine Tune screen that allows setting Response delay. Select Done to save your settings, or press Exit to keep original settings.


Now select either Custom or 2009 as highlighted before.
_Continue as usual selecting input options and save your settings_.


If you have elected to overwrite the original Pace IR codes with the new IR codes, then:
*Main Menu*

Select Setup
*Setup*

Select Network and Input Settings
*Setup Summary*

Select Change ANT/CATV
*Connections to ReplayTV*

Select Digital Cable box
*Digital Cable Providers*

Select [your service provider]
*Cable Box Brand*

Select Pace
*Code Set Selection*

Highlight but don't select 0237.


Here is where 243 Zones will bring up the IR Blaster Fine Tune screen that allows setting Response delay. Select Done to save your settings, or press

Exit to keep original settings.


Now select 0237.
_Continue as usual selecting input options and save your settings_.


----------



## bygwen

Does anyone know of any universal remotes that work with the Comcast DTA? A second remote may save my marriage. Also, is there a way to block channels from showing up when you channel up or down on the DTAs remote? Thanks.


----------



## ophpbg

I completed the process using the boot .iso image, which successfully loaded onto my 5040. Changed the blaster settings to code 2009. Used fine tuning to turn "enter" off. Performed a hard reboot. Confirmed the the blaster LED is functioning. No luck. Suggestions?


----------



## tk2x

Thanks, you guys rock! Got it working on a 5040 after some fiddling.


I used WiRNS and the 237 file. The kicker for me was rebooting the box. I thought I had done it by holding down the power but didn't wait long enough. After a reboot, the IRblaster started working. Picture is way better too, I should have done this a while ago!


Thanks again for all your hard work on these tools and files!!


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dontcareavs* /forum/post/16723318
> 
> _Henry (hdonzis) has reminded me that extract_rtv cannot change a file's size, consequently it unlikely that this OBJ file can be easily installed onto 2K/3K models because the largest factory OBJ already present on the HDD is only 138 bytes. You'll need to wait until extract_rtv is improved, unless you have PTVIO enabled or are extraordinarily handy with a hexeditor. More ideas here ._



Since this seems to be in several posts and I didn't see these edits to the old posts, I need to clarify. The limitation with Extract is in being able to increase the allocated space for a file. As with any file system, files are allocated in minimum allocation chunks and then the actual size is kept in the directory information. Since disk sectors are 512 bytes, the minimum allocation size is 512 bytes. Now, many times a file systems minimum allocation size is a multiple of sectors, so I don't know if the ShowStopper has a 1 sector allocation size or multiple sector allocation size. However, at a minimum, you should be able to overwrite any 1 byte file with a 512 byte file. So, it could be that you could put an even larger file on top of a smaller file, like possibly a 2K file on top of a 1 byte file. Either way, Extract will give an error and exit if the new file is too large to overwrite the existing file's allocation size...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dontcareavs* /forum/post/17024901
> 
> _Henry, does extract_rtv nullify the target file's remaining contents when overwriting with a smaller file?_



I didn't see this question either. Extract doesn't need to nullify the data when a file is overwritten with a smaller file. The file's actual file size is kept in the directory and no data is read after that file size. That would be important for any file because even when you write a 1 byte file, there is garbage on the disk after the one byte that you write, so it is the file size that prevents you from reading the garbage after the actual data...


Henry


----------



## johndev

I was wondering if anyone who has hacked their Replay image has, or would be willing to, make a backup image that could be shared.


-John


----------



## Ghoul

Has anyone tried this cable yet for a direct IR connection?

http://grayeng.net/TiVotoComcast.htm


----------



## JMSCP32

Would anyone happen to have the replay Showstopper 1000 image with the new comcast Pace IR blaster codes? Thanks


----------



## logdonkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dontcareavs* /forum/post/16723318
> 
> 
> I've thought of a slightly simpler 1-file install technique for 5K users which will replace the original, useless "Pace" code in the 'Other Brand' cable box selection list. This way the new "Pace" code will actually do what it says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tested this on my own box and it works. In fact, I'm using my new "Pace" code 0237 right now!



It took me quite a few hours, but I found instructions on all the individual steps in different places and got it together. This works well.


Just a recap, I used DVArchive to upload the RID and WiRNS to move it into place:


-start DVArchive and upload the RID file to your Replay's photos directory

-exit DVArchive

-start WiRNS

-edit shellcmds file to copy/move the RID file to the right place

-manually set your Replay network, set DNS server to the computer running WiRNS

-force a network update on the Replay

-change your Replay network back

-edit shellcmds file and get rid of any copy/moves

-exit WIRNS

-restart your Replay


The biggest challenge for me was figuring out how to execute the shellcmds. You have to set the DNS server on the Replay and force an update to do that.


Also, I spent 10-15 minutes frustrated after moving the RID file in, because it still didn't work. Apparently the Pace box won't switch to a station at all if you don't get it on that box, it just stays on the station it was on before. That made it look like the IR blaster wasn't working. There is an option Menu-> Setup -> Add or Remove channels.


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *logdonkey* /forum/post/18102208
> 
> 
> Just a recap, I used DVArchive to upload the RID and WiRNS to move it into place:
> 
> 
> -start DVArchive and upload the RID file to your Replay's photos directory
> 
> -exit DVArchive



I just want to point out that WiRNS can upload the RID file to the Photos partition just as easily as DVArchive, so why run two applications when you can do just as well with only one?


In addition, WiRNS doesn't require that you create a folder to store the RID file into like DVArchive does, but that would change the entire set of instructions...


I don't think that WiRNS supported the Photos partition when these instructions were written (probably WiRNS 1.2), so that's probably why DVArchive was required at that time. And, since pulling together all these posts seems to alway bring in the instructions on using DVArchive, I thought maybe if someone were putting together a very simplified instruction set, it's about time to take DVArchive out of the list of steps...


Henry


----------



## Mikeyboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ghoul* /forum/post/18061655
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried this cable yet for a direct IR connection?
> 
> http://grayeng.net/TiVotoComcast.htm



I ordered and received one of Gary's cables yesterday. It works consistently well, but am having problems with channels like 44 tuning to 4 or 66 tuning to 6. A little background on this is I've installed IR code 2009 found here http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post16723318 . I found changing the IR fine tuning to those seen in the attached photo resolved the problem. When using an IR blaster, the channel changing was very hit or miss.


To access IR code fine tuning. First have the IR code highlighted, then press the Zones button on the remote. Make sure you select Keep All Settings or the changes will not take effect.


----------



## ClearToLand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikeyboy* /forum/post/18114634
> 
> 
> ...A little background on this is I've installed IR code 2009 found here http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post16723318 . I found changing the IR fine tuning to those seen in the attached photo resolved the problem. *When using an IR blaster, the channel changing was very hit or miss*...



Although I've been enjoying my 3 ReplayTVs for a few years now, I've only recently (~Oct '09, IIRC) had to dig out / deal with the IR Blasters (Comcast):
*Motorola DCT-700 (1X):* Codeset 0476 (Stock)

.
*Pace DC-50X (2X):* Codeset 0237 ( *dontcareavs* - *Thanks!*)

Besides the obvious Codeset differences, our other settings are identical EXCEPT for the 2 where you have 666ms, I have 200ms. And my 'Scheduled Recordings Channel Changing' has been 100%.


I wonder if horizontal/vertical IR Blaster placement has anything to do with reliability?


Before you installed the Gray Engineering *TiVo to Comcast (Pace) DTA Adapter* , did you experiment with IR Blaster placement?


----------



## Mikeyboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClearToLand* /forum/post/18119443
> 
> 
> Although I've been enjoying my 3 ReplayTVs for a few years now, I've only recently (~Oct '09, IIRC) had to dig out / deal with the IR Blasters (Comcast):
> *Motorola DCT-700 (1X):* Codeset 0476 (Stock)
> 
> .
> *Pace DC-50X (2X):* Codeset 0237 ( *dontcareavs* - *Thanks!*)
> 
> Besides the obvious Codeset differences, our other settings are identical EXCEPT for the 2 where you have 666ms, I have 200ms. And my 'Scheduled Recordings Channel Changing' has been 100%.
> 
> 
> I wonder if horizontal/vertical IR Blaster placement has anything to do with reliability?
> 
> 
> Before you installed the Gray Engineering *TiVo to Comcast (Pace) DTA Adapter* , did you experiment with IR Blaster placement?



I tried two IR blasters. The first was placed an inch or so in front of the receiver stuck to the shelf with the eye pointing up. If it was too close to the receiver it didn't work at all, an inch away seemed like a reasonable distance. I didn't experiment further with IR blaster placement in front of the receiver, except that I toyed with fine tuning. I also tried taping the blaster about 3/8 inch from the supplied remote IR receiver. That didn't work any better. Lastly, I tried a stick on the window blaster, which didn't change channels at all.


The truth is I don't care much for IR blasters. If it would have worked reliably from the start, I wouldn't have tried Grays cable. If your blaster setup is working well enough that you get reliable channel changes, then you're all set as is.


----------



## Lark888

This cable worked very nicely with the Motorola DTA100. I had modified (fine tuned) the IR Blaster timing on the replay to increase the time between commands to work with the ReplayTV IR emiter. When I used the cable, I went back to 222ms and it worked faster and without errors.


It was good of Gray to post the schematic for making one of these cables if you wanted to do the soldering. However, the shipped price was good enough for me and the cable was well finished. Thanks to Mikeyboy for the note in this thread that helped me find the cable.


----------



## qpkjobr2

It took me 7 hours to figure out how to get this to work. It should have taken 30 minutes if you have a complete set of directions. But there are some missing/vauguely described elements to getting it to work from this post. HOWEVER all the effort that has gone into getting this to work is so awesome and thanks to you all.


ALSO you will need an IR blaster cable. The one that came with my Thomson DTA did not work even after I got this whole thing to work with the original IR blaster cables.


1. THE FILES for the DC-50X do work on the Thomson DTA dci1011com. I just got one out of the box and it works. YOU will need to activate with your cable provider.

2. Use the photo upload with the single file ( described in this post or others on avsforum ) method if you can. It is very easy to do using DVArchive and WiRNS if you know what to do (I didn't).

3. When using DVArchive you have to create a folder to store the file. The person who was kind enough to give you the file and directions sorta missed this step in the readme.txt file and only lightly mentioned it in some other post. For the command to work you have to create a Photo Folder called "install" (no quotes). (Just open the replaytv from dvarchive and go into the photo folders then add a folder (right clicks) called install).

then the command will work when you need it to as described in the readme file:

cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/C0237fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C0237fi.rid

4. I used the WiRNS software to run the CP command. BUT in order for WiRNS to run the CP command you have to put the command in the file that opens when you click on "Edit shellcmds"

5. In order for WiRNS to run the command in the Edit shellcmds file from WiRNS you have to go to your ReplayTV and change the first DNS entry to point to the IP of the machine that is running WiRNS which may require yout to change to a manual IP from a DHCP IP. THEN you have to force an update via the "setup" menu on ReplayTV. This should then force a call to the WiRNS server which will run the command. You can see if it executes by going to WiRNS and looking at the "Live LogFile Viewer". It should say something about the ShellCMD running/having run. No one seems to have really covered this effectively, this which would have been a bit more useful and saved me several hours.

6. Once the file is on the replaytv you can go about selecting this control code (Pace 0237) via the replaytv setup.

7. The system may need to reboot. Or you can force a reboot. This may not matter.

8. THEN take your ir blaster cable plug it into the ir port on the replaytv. Then with the red plastic dotted/IR end PUT IT NEAR but NOT ON the IR hole of the DTA. IF YOU PUT IT ON THE HOLE IT WILL NOT WORK!!! This is what took me 6 hours to find out. There are other posts about this issue but not on this thread which makes all but impossible to know this is the problem until you know it is the problem.

9. Change you DNS back to the correct DNS for your network on the Replay TV.


HOPE this helps!!!


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qpkjobr2* /forum/post/18393422
> 
> 
> ALSO you will need an IR blaster cable. The one that came with my Thomson DTA did not work even after I got this whole thing to work with the original IR blaster cables.



This is a bit confusing to me. Since the IR blaster that came with the Thomson DTA would be to plug into the Thomson DTA so that it could control other devices, why would you think that you could plug that IR blaster into the ReplayTV IR blaster port so that it could control the Thomson DTA? Unfortunately, there's no such thing as a universal IR blaster cable, so you have to get the correct IR blaster for whatever device you are trying to use it with...


Great job on documenting more of the details! Maybe they will get edited into the original post with the majority of the instructions. As you said, many of these details have been covered in follow on posts because they aren't in that original. Obviously it would be very nice to try to get together one totally comprehensive post on the entire process. Your follow on instructions are quite nice, but, obviously, dontcareavs' post has much more technical details of the whole process. Maybe he'll go back and add more clarity to his post...


Henry


----------



## ClearToLand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dontcareavs* /forum/post/16723318
> 
> 
> ...edit2:
> *I've attempted to create an OBJ file for the 2K/3K users, but I have no way to test it.* This is a *new version* with minimal button codes (217 bytes). *Please let us know if it works for you.*...



ReplayTV Guru *Mikeyboy* has recently verified that a '_slightly modified_' *'Pace DC-50X / Thomson DCI-1011 / Comcast' code C0015_OBJ* by *The Robman* works on 2K/3K/Showstoppers.


For my complete summary, please read: *"Almost Ready for Prime Time" 2K/3K STB/DTA Instructions...* 


Thanks *dontcareavs* , *The Robman* and *Mikeyboy* !









*NOTE:* Posted here to inform both current thread subscribers and future SEARCHes.


----------



## ClearToLand

It's now been confirmed that code C0015_OBJ works properly (see *Post #155* and associated LINKs).


I believe that it would be a great service to the 2K/3K/Showstopper Community if someone would CONFIRM or DENY whether code C0276.obj works.


IMO, many users, arriving 'brand-new' to this fairly long thread, possibly with low technical ability, could get waylaid by attempting to use a currently 'untested' code.


Thanks in advance for your help!








 

C0276_OBJ.TXT 0.2119140625k . file

 

Pace_DC50X_OBJ_2K3K.zip 3.2978515625k . file


----------



## Mikeyboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClearToLand* /forum/post/18454424
> 
> 
> It's now been confirmed that code C0015_OBJ works properly (see *Post #155* and associated LINKs).
> 
> 
> I believe that it would be a great service to the 2K/3K/Showstopper Community if someone would CONFIRM or DENY whether code C0276.obj works.
> 
> 
> IMO, many users, arriving 'brand-new' to this fairly long thread, possibly with low technical ability, could get waylaid by attempting to use a currently 'untested' code.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!



I'm sorry ClearToLand, but 0276 doesn't appear to work in my Showstopper. To function as 0276 I believe bytes 2 and 3 need to be 01 and 14 and not 09 and 14. Even when I change them to 01 and 14 code 0276 still doesn't appear to control my Thompson box.


----------



## ClearToLand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikeyboy* /forum/post/18456205
> 
> 
> I'm sorry ClearToLand, but 0276 doesn't appear to work in my Showstopper. To function as 0276 I believe bytes 2 and 3 need to be 01 and 14 and not 09 and 14. Even when I change them to 01 and 14 code 0276 still doesn't appear to control my Thompson box.



Thanks for checking.


Somewhere along the line, '_someone_' got the idea that the 2K/3K/Showstopper 'Identifier Code' @ bytes 2 & 3 needs to be DEC-to-HEX plus 8000. But, looking at some of the 'virgin' codes in *replayir.zip* on JP1, that logic doesn't appear to be consistent.


I posted a message on the JP1 Forum asking 'Why?'.


We'll see where this leads us...


----------



## Yedric

Hoping somebody has some ideas on this one. I've got two 5040's, both are working correctly with the modified 0237 code with the Comcast DTA's via IR. However, neither works correctly with Gray's cable. Any ideas?


----------



## Mikeyboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yedric* /forum/post/18458441
> 
> 
> Hoping somebody has some ideas on this one. I've got two 5040's, both are working correctly with the modified 0237 code with the Comcast DTA's via IR. However, neither works correctly with Gray's cable. Any ideas?



The two conductor end of Grays cable goes into the replay. It must be pushed completely in and it must stay completely in or it will not work. The three conductor end goes into the DTA.


I used the IR code 2009 hack. Maybe it's identical to the one you used. I did have problems when tuning to 4 going to 44. That problem was addressed here
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post18114634


----------



## Yedric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikeyboy* /forum/post/18460487
> 
> 
> The two conductor end of Grays cable goes into the replay. It must be pushed completely in and it must stay completely in or it will not work. The three conductor end goes into the DTA.
> 
> 
> I used the IR code 2009 hack. Maybe it's identical to the one you used. I did have problems when tuning to 4 going to 44. That problem was addressed here
> 
> ***URL*** removed, don't have enough posts to repost it



Already confirmed using two conductor on replay end and three on DTA end. Also, followed the instructions included with the cables and plugged the cable into the ReplayTV first, then into the DTA.


Haven't had any problems with missed channel changes using IR. When using the cable, the channel changes behave like changing to invalid channels.


Using dontcareavs's 0237 replacement file which is working correctly without tuning. My DTA's are Thomsen DCI1011's.


----------



## Mikeyboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yedric* /forum/post/18465741
> 
> 
> Already confirmed using two conductor on replay end and three on DTA end. Also, followed the instructions included with the cables and plugged the cable into the ReplayTV first, then into the DTA.
> 
> 
> Haven't had any problems with missed channel changes using IR. When using the cable, the channel changes behave like changing to invalid channels.
> 
> 
> Using dontcareavs's 0237 replacement file which is working correctly without tuning. My DTA's are Thomsen DCI1011's.



As metioned earlier in this thread. I needed to modify IR blaster fine tuning when using Grays cable. It then performs perfect for me.


----------



## Yedric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikeyboy* /forum/post/18466458
> 
> 
> As metioned earlier in this thread. I needed to modify IR blaster fine tuning when using Grays cable. It then performs perfect for me.



Sorry, I forgot to mention that I had already done that before posting. Thanks.


----------



## Mikeyboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yedric* /forum/post/18469363
> 
> 
> Sorry, I forgot to mention that I had already done that before posting. Thanks.



I have two 5000's using Grays cable that work perfectly. It is very important that you select the "min digits to send" be set to 3 in IR fine tuning.


----------



## ClearToLand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yedric* /forum/post/18458441
> 
> 
> ...I've got two 5040's, both are working correctly with the modified 0237 code with the Comcast DTA's via IR. However, neither works correctly with Gray's cable...



Please give several examples of:
Desired channel selected from ReplayTV 5040 using Gray's Cable.

- Try 1-digit, 2-digit and 3-digit channels.

.
Channel actually selected on Thomson DCI-1011 DTA.


----------



## kjbathe

Pardon my ignorance, but I have been reading posts back to early 2009 and don't know what to do...


I have two ReplayTV 5040's and the Motorola DTA 100 boxes came from Comcast today. Are the motorola boxes the same as the Pace DCX50 (meaning I need to upload the new RIDs to the RTVs), or can I simply control these Motorola DTA 100's with an IR blaster and no changes to the RTV?


Help. I'm ready to just shut off comcast and call it done if I can't save our Replay TVs. And way confused as to what I need to do today vs. all the hard lessons learned from others along the way.


----------



## jazzee

I'm in Sacramento area & received my "free" Thompson dta's a while ago. We have 3 Replays & were planning on doing the updates referenced in this thread to get them working. In the meantime I ordered 2 more dta's from Comcast & I received Cisco model: DTA30. I have not been able to find much info about these. Any idea what the IR code is for them?


----------



## minnguy34

I am stuck on the WiRNS install method for the Pace IR Code. I plug in the DNS of 192.168.1.4 that WiRNS is using as the server, using the manual method of setting IP on a Replay 5500. The Replay times out in verifying network. I tried clicking the netconnect on the Wirns side for the Replay, it starts, but then the Replay turns itself off and nothing updates. I tried with the gateway as 192.168.1.1 and as 192.168.1.4 and neither worked.

Any suggestions or detailed instructions?


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *minnguy34* /forum/post/18911562
> 
> 
> I am stuck on the WiRNS install method for the Pace IR Code. I plug in the DNS of 192.168.1.4 that WiRNS is using as the server, using the manual method of setting IP on a Replay 5500. The Replay times out in verifying network. I tried clicking the netconnect on the Wirns side for the Replay, it starts, but then the Replay turns itself off and nothing updates. I tried with the gateway as 192.168.1.1 and as 192.168.1.4 and neither worked.
> 
> Any suggestions or detailed instructions?



You would need to verify that you actually have WiRNS serving the Replays. For example, can you browse to WiRNS from another computer? Have you checked that the listens required are all published on the WiRNS machien (nestat)? If the RTV is failing verifying the network, then either there is a problem with the DNS service of WiRNS (UDP 53) or the browser service of WiRNS (TCP 80)...


By the way, the correct settings for the Replay is to set the gateway address as your router address (probably 192.168.1.1) and the DNS addresses as the WiRNS address (probably 192.168.1.4)...


Henry


----------



## crankme

First I want to thank everyone who has gone out of their way to share information with the rest of us folks. Greatly appreciated, really.


I did the copy the three files (C2009fi.rid, ircodes, ircodesRaw) to the photo/install directory using dvarchive. I changed the shellcmds to use the C2009fi.rid file for the copy being very careful with case on the file names. I then booted a laptop with the iso that starts linux with the dns proxy. Changed the replay to use the IP of the laptop and watched it query the dns box after a forced update of the replaytv. Everything went pretty smooth as far as I'm concerned.


I actually still had the orig. ir blaster cable that came with my replaytv 4500!


Well, here goes the first trial and it failed to change the channel.


I'm using a Pace Model DC50Xu and I'd bet that it still uses the same ir codes as the previous models.


I then thought about the ir blaster. I got out my video camera and watched my replaytv remote send out its ir codes, I watched the remote for the DCX box send out its codes and then I looked at the ir blaster hooked to the replaytv... nothing. Uh oh. I then unplugged and replugged the ir blaster cable from the replaytv making sure there were no other places to plug it in. Still nothing.


I decided to try something else. I powered up the bench power supply to 1.5v dc and connected it to the blaster, nothing. Boosted the voltage to about 2.7v dc and still nothing. Hooked the ir blaster to my VOM (volt/ohm meter) using the diode test setting and nothing, changed to probes around and still nothing.


I think I have a dead ir blaster. This is the first time I've ever used my ir blaster.


I now need to find a new ir blaster for the replaytv. I'll have to do some searching/googling to see what I need to accomplish this.


My ir blaster cable has two ir diodes/heads to it and neither of them lit up.


So after a little poking around I saw something about switching from serial to ir blaster someplace and decided to try that. The only way I could find to change the ir/serial setting is to change the cable box to satellite box and back again. Still no luck.


I'll have to try and find an ir blaster cable some place, that or make one.


So now for the questions:


How many volts should an ir blaster need to "light up"?

Any suggestions on getting a replacement ir blaster cable or how to build one? I'm sure that after a little googling I'll probably find some info/cable.


I'm assuming that the ir blaster cable is using ir diodes and that these diodes do in fact behave like leds/diodes. Please correct me if I'm wrong about this.


Anything else I should try?


Thanks!


CrankMe


----------



## jilter22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jazzee* /forum/post/18823486
> 
> 
> I'm in Sacramento area & received my "free" Thompson dta's a while ago. We have 3 Replays & were planning on doing the updates referenced in this thread to get them working. In the meantime I ordered 2 more dta's from Comcast & I received Cisco model: DTA30. I have not been able to find much info about these. Any idea what the IR code is for them?



I am in the exact same boat.

Did you find any info yet on Cisco boxes?


----------



## krkaufman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdonzis* /forum/post/17089538
> 
> 
> It's correct if you want to record using the RF output of the Pace box going into the Antennae input of the RTV using channel 3 or 4 (analog) which probably means that you won't record stereo audio. If you are using the composite or S-Video inputs, then you want to use "digital cable box" to get stereo audio recording and better quality video recording...



Why would the Replay not record stereo audio from the RF/coax input?


Also, I don't believe any of the Comcast-offered DTAs provide anything *but* coax in/out (i.e. no composite or S-Video to feed to the Replay), though one could upgrade to a digital STB receiver to get better quality.


----------



## krkaufman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikeyboy* /forum/post/18114634
> 
> 
> ... am having problems with channels like 44 tuning to 4 or 66 tuning to 6. A little background on this is I've installed IR code 2009 found here http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post16723318 . I found changing the IR fine tuning to those seen in the attached photo resolved the problem. When using an IR blaster, the channel changing was very hit or miss.



Thanks, mikeyboy. I was experiencing these symptoms (44=>4, 66,=>6) using the IR blaster, communicating with a Thomson DCI1011 (w/ the new C0237 RID), and your fine tuning settings did the trick.


And thanks, also, to FlipFlop, The Robman, Henry, Gerry, and all those whose work has kept the ReplayTVs alive. (far too numerous to name, really)


----------



## krkaufman

Just as reference, here's another good walkthrough on getting the Comcast DTAs working with your Replays, along with some satisfying bashing of Comcast.

http://blog.*katharsys.com*/?p=733 (procedure requires just WiRNS on Windows, and ReplayPC for the httpfs executable)


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krkaufman* /forum/post/19179298
> 
> 
> Why would the Replay not record stereo audio from the RF/coax input?
> 
> 
> Also, I don't believe any of the Comcast-offered DTAs provide anything *but* coax in/out (i.e. no composite or S-Video to feed to the Replay), though one could upgrade to a digital STB receiver to get better quality.



Well, I said probably, but it depends on how they implemented it. In the "old" days of analog cable, a lot of times they would just frequency shift the channels to move them to channel 3 or 4, and, in that case, it would still be a stereo signal to decode normally. However, since we are talking about digital cable boxes decoding digital signals, they actually have to create analog video and audio and modulate that as channel 3 or 4. Stereo modulators are quite a bit more expensive and it is quite rare to find them on anything. I think they figure if you are using the RF output, then you are using an "old" TV and don't care about the stereo sound. However, I would have to suspect with these "free" DTAs, they probably figure that you can't complain, and they certainly aren't going to spend any extra money on them. So, it seems fairly unlikely that they provide a stereo analog video signal. However, as I said originally, "probably"...


Henry


----------



## dstoffa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdonzis* /forum/post/19182836
> 
> 
> However, since we are talking about digital cable boxes decoding digital signals, they actually have to create analog video and audio and modulate that as channel 3 or 4. Stereo modulators are quite a bit more expensive and it is quite rare to find them on anything. I think they figure if you are using the RF output, then you are using an "old" TV and don't care about the stereo sound. However, I would have to suspect with these "free" DTAs, they probably figure that you can't complain, and they certainly aren't going to spend any extra money on them. So, it seems fairly unlikely that they provide a stereo analog video signal. However, as I said originally, "probably"...
> 
> 
> Henry



Agreed.


The one RF Modulator I have purchased (for a TV ~10 years ago that had no A/V inputs) did not output stereo sound, only mono via coax.


Cheers!

-Doug


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dstoffa* /forum/post/19183663
> 
> 
> The one RF Modulator I have purchased (for a TV ~10 years ago that had no A/V inputs) did not output stereo sound, only mono via coax.



What I meant was devices which have modulators within them. You can certainly purchase stereo modulators now a days, but they are quite a bit more expensive than non-stereo modulators. I orginally purchased a stereo modulator a few years ago from Radio Shack, but I have picked up some lately from Big Lots. So, if you only want a modulator, then you can certainly find ones that modulate stereo audio. However, when it comes to "box" devices which output modulated RF on channel 3 or 4, I have never seen anything that outputs stereo audio, so I would say that it must be extremely rare...


Henry


----------



## krkaufman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdonzis* /forum/post/19182836
> 
> 
> Well, I said probably, but it depends on how they implemented it. In the "old" days of analog cable, ...



A most excellent explanation. Thanks, Henry.


Now then... is there a simple way to test whether my shows are being recorded in stereo or mono? I have both the Pace DC50Xu and a Thomson DCI1011 and could test both. (simple checking the volume of both channels would be one way, but how to ensure that they haven't just mirrored a mono signal onto left and right?)


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krkaufman* /forum/post/19186075
> 
> 
> Now then... is there a simple way to test whether my shows are being recorded in stereo or mono? I have both the Pace DC50Xu and a Thomson DCI1011 and could test both. (simple checking the volume of both channels would be one way, but how to ensure that they haven't just mirrored a mono signal onto left and right?)



I would say that a very simple way would be to plug the RF output of the DTA directly into a TV set, tune the TV to the channel you have the DTA set to output, and see if the TV stereo light or indicator comes on. I doubt it will...


Henry


----------



## krkaufman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdonzis* /forum/post/19186423
> 
> 
> I would say that a very simple way would be to plug the RF output of the DTA directly into a TV set, tune the TV to the channel you have the DTA set to output, and see if the TV stereo light or indicator comes on. I doubt it will...



Roger, I'll give that a try... though would a "successful" test exclude the possibility that the boxes are just faking stereo by throwing their mono interpretation onto both the left and right channels? I'd need some program with distinct audio on the left and right channels to be certain, no?


p.s. As this isn't really related to the IR codes for the devices, I'll take this discussion elsewhere. (but will report back with what I find, for closure)


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krkaufman* /forum/post/19187503
> 
> 
> Roger, I'll give that a try... though would a "successful" test exclude the possibility that the boxes are just faking stereo by throwing their mono interpretation onto both the left and right channels? I'd need some program with distinct audio on the left and right channels to be certain, no?



If you say so...


Since it is a digital cable converter box, and they went to the trouble to actually modulate a stereo audio signal, what would be the point of faking the stereo audio? A stereo modulator requires both left and right audio inputs, which would clearly be available in the digital reception. The modulator doesn't care how the audio is generated, just that it modulates the audio in the stereo format. So, if your TV said that the cable box was providing stereo RF output, the amount of expense that it takes for the modulator in the cable box to generate stereo RF audio, it would be really rediculous that it faked the stereo audio rather than using the actual stereo audio provided in the digital cable signal...


First, it is extremely unlikely that your TV will indicate that your cable box is generating stereo auto signal of any kind. However, if it does indicate that the audio is stereo, then I guess finding something with good sound separation would prove that you were receiving the actual stereo audio versus some kind of manufactured stereo audio...


Henry


----------



## krkaufman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdonzis* /forum/post/19188267
> 
> 
> If you say so...














> Quote:
> First, it is extremely unlikely that your TV will indicate that your cable box is generating stereo auto signal of any kind. However, if it does indicate that the audio is stereo, ...



It does.



> Quote:
> ... then I guess finding something with good sound separation would prove that you were receiving the actual stereo audio versus some kind of manufactured stereo audio...



That is all I was asking... in order to be certain... putting aside speculation. Unfortunately, using the audio balance controls of my TV, I was unable to find any programs that demonstrated any distinct audio when isolating the left and right channels.


----------



## ClearToLand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krkaufman* /forum/post/19188444
> 
> 
> ...Unfortunately, using the audio balance controls of my TV, I was unable to find any programs that demonstrated any distinct audio when isolating the left and right channels.



Try listening (switch back-and-forth between a MONO channel and a STEREO channel) through a set of headphones.


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krkaufman* /forum/post/19188444
> 
> 
> That is all I was asking... in order to be certain... putting aside speculation. Unfortunately, using the audio balance controls of my TV, I was unable to find any programs that demonstrated any distinct audio when isolating the left and right channels.



I guess if you REALLY want to be certain. However, since the digital decoder already provides stereo audio, it doesn't make any sense to me that they would spend any extra money to generate simulated stereo audio. It is surprising enough that the RF output would generate stereo audio in the first place. Given that the audio source is actually stereo in the first place, why would you combine that into mono and then generate simulated stereo? That is, the stereo audio signal is free, it takes extra parts and expense to generate simulated stereo as was common back in the 80's. However, if you really, really want to be sure, you'd have to find a good channel source. You'd need to connect it to your TV using composite and check the audio, and then connect it your TV using RF and check the audio...


Henry


----------



## dstoffa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdonzis* /forum/post/19183999
> 
> 
> What I meant was devices which have modulators within them. You can certainly purchase stereo modulators now a days, but they are quite a bit more expensive than non-stereo modulators. I orginally purchased a stereo modulator a few years ago from Radio Shack, but I have picked up some lately from Big Lots. So, if you only want a modulator, then you can certainly find ones that modulate stereo audio. However, when it comes to "box" devices which output modulated RF on channel 3 or 4, I have never seen anything that outputs stereo audio, so I would say that it must be extremely rare...
> 
> 
> Henry



FYI, checked last night... My CM-7000 D2A CECB Box only puts out mono sound via RF Ch 3 or 4... I can get stereo sound only if I use RCA cables.


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dstoffa* /forum/post/19189992
> 
> 
> FYI, checked last night... My CM-7000 D2A CECB Box only puts out mono sound via RF Ch 3 or 4... I can get stereo sound only if I use RCA cables.



That's certainly the most common case for "boxes" that output both RF AND composite. In that case, they can reasonably assume that if your TV is stereo capable, that you will use the composite connections. Versus, that your TV is very old and there's no point in modulating stereo on the RF output. Or, you can still connect the stereo audio outputs to a stereo amplifier to listen to stereo audio even with an old TV...


However, for a "box" that has RF only, then there certainly can be a case made for possibly modulating stereo audio RF. But, it still comes down to the reason for having this RF-only "box". If it is a low end model and there are higher end models available which have stereo composite or whatever outputs, then you'd think that the low end model would be made as inexpensively as possible and not modulate stereo. Especially if this RF-only "box" is marketed as having reduced features...


Henry


----------



## sbastian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crankme* /forum/post/18920414
> 
> 
> So now for the questions:
> 
> 
> How many volts should an ir blaster need to "light up"?
> 
> Any suggestions on getting a replacement ir blaster cable or how to build one? I'm sure that after a little googling I'll probably find some info/cable.
> 
> 
> I'm assuming that the ir blaster cable is using ir diodes and that these diodes do in fact behave like leds/diodes. Please correct me if I'm wrong about this.
> 
> 
> Anything else I should try?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> CrankMe



I have the SmartHome emitter working with my Comcast Motorola box on a RTV5000 - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...ef=oss_product 

Now I just have to get my other ReplayTV with new SmartHome emitter to work with the d#$% Pace DTA they gave me for the other room.


----------



## dontcareavs

I've never played with a SmartHome emitter, but File#2 in my original post contains some instructions for making your own emitter.


I've seen complaints about poor IR reception and posts by some people resorting to a direct connection ("Grey's/Gray's Cable"). My 'high-output' Radio-Shack LED is attached with blue masking tape directly to the face of my DTA box, albeit pointing 90 degrees away from the IR detector window which very likely reduces the effective IR output to considerably less than 50% of its optimum capability, but it works for me. Every 6 months or so I need to spend about 3 to 5 minutes fiddling with it (or whenever I accidentally bump the emitter when unplugging my locked-up DTA). I'll sit right in front of my RTV hitting the CH+/CH- buttons on the RTV remote while continuously adjusting the emitter position until I get solid performance. The channel changes were flawless for over 4 months until about 2 months ago. My setup currently misses perhaps two or three channel changes a month (recording channel 10 instead of 160, etc), but I'm still not concerned enough to play with it again just yet. Some of those misses may even be do to my own IR interference (channel-surfing on the main TV or other RTV on the hour or half-hour, exactly when my RTV is trying to change channels). All of my equipment is setup in the same corner of the family room so there's a lot going on sometimes.


You may want to experiment with different angles or distances to see what works, and you can use almost any CCD device (digital camera, camcorder, webcam or cell-phone camera) to see if the IR emitter is even functioning (blinking) at all.


-eslave


----------



## Mr John

Why is no one putting step by step information showing how to set up Comcast's STBs model # RNG-100 and DC50Xu to work with a ReplayTV RTV4500? They both use the same codes. There are many articles, but no step by step instructions. I am totally confused. Do you do it on the HD in your PC? Do you remove the HD from the Replay TV? Is it done in DV Archive? I don't know how to create a photo partition from DV Archive nor what to put in it when it is created.

Please help.

Thanks,

John


----------



## dstoffa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr John* /forum/post/20075694
> 
> 
> Why is no one putting step by step information showing how to set up Comcast's STBs model # RNG-100 and DC50Xu to work with a ReplayTV RTV4500? They both use the same codes. There are many articles, but no step by step instructions. I am totally confused. Do you do it on the HD in your PC? Do you remove the HD from the Replay TV? Is it done in DV Archive? I don't know how to create a photo partition from DV Archive nor what to put in it when it is created.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=267352 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post13422417 


Knock yourself out.


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr John* /forum/post/20075694
> 
> 
> Why is no one putting step by step information showing how to set up Comcast's STBs model # RNG-100 and DC50Xu to work with a ReplayTV RTV4500? They both use the same codes. There are many articles, but no step by step instructions. I am totally confused. Do you do it on the HD in your PC? Do you remove the HD from the Replay TV? Is it done in DV Archive? I don't know how to create a photo partition from DV Archive nor what to put in it when it is created.
> 
> Please help.



In addition, I don't know why you would say that when you obviously did not read the entire thread (I know it's very long) and there are several people who posted more detailed step-by-step instructions! I even have a post somewhere where I linked many of the more detailed instructions together. You're going to have to search better and read more first before making such a ridiculous claim that no one is posting step-by-step information!


Henry


*UPDATE* I did you a favor and searched for my post where I linked more detailed instructions: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post18988008 ...


----------



## Sonyad

Hdonzis, I'm glad you posted that link because I wouldn't have known about it otherwise. I have a RNG 150, so I sure wouldn't search for a RNG 110. Although I set up wirns and received my gary cable, I never read what specific cable box name and code number anyone used to control a Scientific Atlanta Rng 150 box with a replaytv 5500 series. Hopefully I can move forward with this project soon.


----------



## outrbox

Not sure if this helps anyone,


But I just picked up an RCA RCRP05B universal remote. None of the codes worked nor did searching. I check many forums and finally came up with a tip from someone who used the code 1982 for his silver comcast remote. I tried this an success.


Code 1982 worked for my RCA universal vs. the DC50X


----------



## dmorrisavs

The ReplayTV 5000 series works easily with the Comcast DTA-- with two caveats.


To use a Replay TV 5000 series with a Comcast DTA you need to:


1. Get a Motorola-branded DTA from Comcast. The model number is model DTA100/2305/000


2. Obtain on eBay a "Tivo to Comcast DTA" cable from Gary Gray. He markets it as a TiVo cable but it works perfectly with a Replay TV-- at least the 5000 series. His eBay user name is g-gray. Just search for him and you'll find the cable. Make sure you get the "TiVo to Comcast DTA Cable", not his other cable which costs a few dollars more.


3. With this setup, the Replay TV works fine in concert with the Comcast/Motorola Digital Transport Adapter, using the default Motorola IR code-- no software modification is necessary for the Replay TV.


I have not tested this with any other Replay except the 5000 series, but the world is curious if owners of other models would try it. I believe Gary will refund your money if his cable doesn't work for you.


Long Live Replay TV!


----------



## lburgguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmorrisavs* /forum/post/21057838
> 
> 
> The ReplayTV 5000 series works easily with the Comcast DTA-- with two caveats.
> 
> 
> To use a Replay TV 5000 series with a Comcast DTA you need to:
> 
> 
> 1. Get a Motorola-branded DTA from Comcast. The model number is model DTA100/2305/000
> 
> 
> 2. Obtain on eBay a "Tivo to Comcast DTA" cable from Gary Gray. He markets it as a TiVo cable but it works perfectly with a Replay TV-- at least the 5000 series. His eBay user name is g-gray. Just search for him and you'll find the cable. Make sure you get the "TiVo to Comcast DTA Cable", not his other cable which costs a few dollars more.
> 
> 
> 3. With this setup, the Replay TV works fine in concert with the Comcast/Motorola Digital Transport Adapter, using the default Motorola IR code-- no software modification is necessary for the Replay TV.
> 
> 
> I have not tested this with any other Replay except the 5000 series, but the world is curious if owners of other models would try it. I believe Gary will refund your money if his cable doesn't work for you.
> 
> 
> Long Live Replay TV!



Will the "Grey" cable work for a Pace box connected to a 5k? Otherwise, could someone point me in the right direction with the easiest way to get the Pace DTA to work on a 5k? I've read and read but am as confused as ever. Thanks.


----------



## chaztek

Does anyone still check out this thread? (Other than me of course) Is this a DVArchive AND WiRNS process? I have the .rid file in the photo folder on my 5040 and Pace is now available as a choice but still not actually controlling channel changing. Hopefully people still drop by...


----------



## ReplayLurker

You'll want to check out this thread on how to add the Pace control without having to mess with much of anything. There's even a video on how to do it!


----------



## chaztek

Thank you very much, kind sir. It's nice to dust off my Replays and not have to pay those pinheads at Comcast another penny to have DVR service throughout the house.


----------

